# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  φοβια με καρδια

## sunset

ειναι τρομακτικο και αηδοαστικο ενω ξερουμε οτι δεν θα πεθανουμε απο καρδια με το που νιωσω την καρδια μου λιγο πιο δυνατα ακομα και απο ασκηση λεω κατι δεν παει καλα ημαρτον και ενω δενε χω παει σε γιατρο τωρα τελευεταια φανταζομαι οτι αν εχεις καρδια δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα μα μετραω ολη την ωρα σφυγμο δεν ειμαι καλα μ φαινεται τι κολλημα και αυτο πια...

----------


## ntini

kali mou sunset,kalutera stamata na metras tous sfugmous sou..oso to skeftesai agxonesai...kai ego to exo pathei..kai genikotera diafores tetoies fovies....alla otan stamatisa na tis skeftomai stamatisan kai na uparxoun...mia duo vromofovies mou emeinan apo tis 30 pou perasa......ola tha pane kala,na sai sigouri:)

----------


## haniel

ax sunset mou asta..ta idia trvaw k gwwwwwwwww..den upoferetai auto to pragma,me tipotaaaaaaaa,se katalavainw??
egw exw diataraxh panikou,esu apo ti ypofereis??

----------


## skorpios

as ta na pane sunset ki ego piga xthes na trexo se ena gipedo stivou kai enoisa ligo grigoro to sfigmo mou kai efyga aron aron. Eno einai apolyta fysiologiko , ego eixa tromaksei ypervolika kai genika teleftaia metrao synexeia tous sfygmous mou . Esy genika eisai kala i pasxeis apo diataraxes panikou ?

----------


## haniel

ESU NTINI K ESU SKORPIE EXETE DIATARAXHHHHHHHHH K SEIS???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sunset

stibo eeee?xm h eirvnia einai oti stibo ekana sta 18 moy ygiestath egv eterxa san alogo kai den me enoiaze tipota kai as enivtha sfygmoys kanonikoys gia treksimo hmoyn pio anemelh xvris ypoxrewseis apla ena sxoleio...kai twra poy kathntsa na exw tosa organa spiti kai kamia fora na sketomai ayta?

----------


## sunset

deite kai to thema m to allo hsp

----------


## sunset

paidia ayth h fobia enai h xeiroterh giati fobasai na zhseis moy faineta na trekseis na gymnasteis na akneis polla mpas kai an aneboyn oi sfygmoi so h idea m?

----------


## sunset

με ξαναπιασε το κρυωμα και δεν κοιμηθηκα ολο το βραδυ και μια μικρη ταχυκαδρδια την ειχα απο την αγωνια και τωρα σκεφτομαι ασχημα παλι πυφφφ

----------


## haniel

sunset exeis anoixto to msn sou???

----------


## bana

αν και το θεμα εχει να ανοιξει απο τον μαιο να σας πω οτι κι εγω εδω και 7 χρονια παιδευομαι απιστευτα με το θεμα τις καρδιας.φοβαμαι παρα πολυ.

Αλλα καπως πρεπει να γινει και να το αποβαλουμε..ξεκινησα με πονους μετα με επιασαν ταχυπαλμιες και ξεχασα τους πονους και πριν απο 4 χρονια ξεκινησαν οι αρρυθμιες και οι συστολες και ξεχασα πονους ταχυπαλμιες ολα..ασχολουμαι μονο με το αν η καρδια μου χανει χτυπο και περιμενω ποτε θα με ξανα πιασει....

Εχω παει σε 5 διαφορετικους καρδιολογους εδω και 7 χρονια και ολοι μου λενε οτι ολα αυτα που νιωθω ειναι φυσιολογικα και οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι τα εχουν αλλοι λιγοτερο αλλοι περισσοτερο.εκανα καρδιογραφηματα,triplex,holter ολα καλα...αλλα καθε φορα που με πιανουν αυτες οι παυσεις αρρυθμιες παθαινω υστερια...

Οντως sunset το συναισθημα ειναι παρα πολυ ασχημο δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα μην τυχον και μου συμβει την ωρα που τρεχω ή γενικως γυμναζομαι.

----------


## sunset

παιδια δνε ειμαι μονη εεε?χτες γυερισα απο ταλαιπωρια σ ε πλοιο και μετα με πιασαν αρρυθμιες πρωτη μου φορα ελεος!

----------


## Ακροβατης

παιδια ας αφησουμε την καρδουλα μας λιγο ησυχη να κανει τη δουλεια της και θα μας ανταμειψει αν την αφησουμε να ηρεμησει..

----------


## bana

αχ δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ολγα ποσο πολυ θελω να παψω να ασχολουμαι και να ξεφυγω πια απο αυτη την αρρωστοφοβια που εχω...αλλα οταν συμβαινει σε νικαει ο φοβος και ο πανικος.Προσπαθω εδω και 7 χρονια να το παλεψω αλλα δεν το εχω καταφερει.

Sunset φανταζομαι θα ταραχτηκες πολυ...ασε σου λεω εγω απο τον φοβο μου μην με πιασει καμια αρρυθμια δεν μπαινω ουτε σε καραβια ουτε ταξιδια παω...

Τι ακριβως ενιωσες?

----------


## sunset

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ τυχερη ημουν με ενοχλει ο κοσμος και φανντασου οτι μας ειχαν με τον καραβι γεματο να αγει εικοσ λεπτα εξω απο το λιμανι του νησιου που μενω ...αφου τν γλυτωσα εκει απο την ταλαιπωρια της μερας στην αθηνα και μια στεναχωρια που αποχαιρεοτυσασ για καποιες μερες το φιλο μου ενιωθα οταν εφτασα να χανω παλμους ευτηχως δεν κραησε πολυ εγω γιατι φοβαμαι πιο πολ τις ταχυπαλμιες?επειδη μ φερνουν δυσπνοια φοβο και παλι πιο δυνατες για αυτο

----------


## sunset

για μερικα παλυεω για αλλα οχι τοσο ...

----------


## Ακροβατης

εγω ειχα φοβερες ταχυκαρδιες και αυτες τις παυσεις.μονιμ με ενα πιεσομετρο στο χερι και με το αλλο ν πιaνω το σφιγμο μ στο λαιμο να μετραω ολη τη μερα.και τωρα με ταλαιπωρει πολυ το οτι νιωθω οτι δυσκολευομαι να καταπιω και καποιες φορες χτυπαει η καρδια μ αριστερα σαν να πεταγεται εξω ειναι περιεργο και δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω καλα.προσπαθω ομως να μη τα δινω σημασια και να μη τ σκεφτομαι ολη μερα:θυμαμαι οταν ειχα παει στον καρδιολογο που μ βρηκε απλα στεσογονα ταχυκαρδια και μ χε μετρησει πιεση ηταν 19!δεν το πιστευε κ μ δωσε υπογλωσιο:)την επομενη φορα ενω ολα ηταν νορμαλ μ θυμησε το φυσημα π χω εκ γεννετης λεω ωχ παει θα χρειαστω εγχειριση καρδιας.με καθυσηχασε ομως και μου εξηγησε οτι ειναι κατι το πολυ αθωο και ακινδυνο.καμια φορα που τα σκεφτομαι με πιανει γελιο παρολο που βασανιζομαι και εγω με το θεμα της καρδουλας μ:)

----------


## bana

olgaki κι εγω εχω φυσημα αλλα ειλικρινα αυτο δεν με ανχωσε καθολου γιατι οπως μου ειπαν οι καρδιολογοι που πηγα(μιλαμε για τετοιο φοβο) οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα απολυτως και το εχουν το 95% των ανθρωπων.ειναι τοσο μηδαμινο που ακουγεται μονο οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμενη.πλεον ουτε οι πονοι ουτε οι ταχυπαλμιες με ανχωνουν..με ταραζουν οι παυσεις....νομιζω οτι θα σταματησει η καρδια μου και σκεψου οτι ειμαι αδυνατη,ημουν αθλητρια(εκανα ενοργανη και ρυθμικη),δεν καπνιζω δεν πινω(ουτε ποτα,ουτε καφεδες) και παρολα αυτα τις αρρυθμιες τις εχω για ποιον λογο δεν ξερω και τρωω απιστευτα υγειυνα!!

Το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι εχω απιστευτα χαμηλες αποθηκες σιδηρου..και χαμηλο αιματοκριτη.λετε να ευθυνεται αυτο για τις αρρυθμιες και τις παυσεις?

----------


## giota

Και αυτό συμβάλλει αλλά το άγχος βασικά

----------


## Ακροβατης

καπου ειχα διαβασει για νευρωση καρδιας αν θυμαμαι καλα που ελεγε οτι ειναι συμπτωμα καθαρα παθολογικοU αγχους αυτα τα συμπτωματα και ενω νιωθουμε αυτες τις βασανιστικες παυσεις ειναι τελειως ακινδυνες.οσο για την αρρωστοφοβια σε καταλαβαινω πληρως.απο το φοβο εμφραγματος το γυρισα σε φοβο στηθαγχης μετα σε φοβο καρκινου στους πνευμονες και οτι αλλο μπορει να φανταστεις μεχρι που κατεληξα στο πιο απλο πραγμα,to AgXOS μου.ο αιματοκριτης δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο εγω π χω σε αντιθεση πολυ υψηλο το μονο μ πε O γιατρος ειναι μπορω να γινω η καλυτερη αιμοδοτρια και οταν αισθανομαι βαρυ το κεφαλι μ σαν ζαλη ειπε οτι ισως οφειλεται εκει:)μη φοβασαι το καταλαβαινω απολυτα οτι εκεινη την ωρα ειναι δυσκολο να το κανεις αλλα μην το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια μετα.ξερεις ποσα πραγματα δημιουργουμε οι ιδιοι με το φοβο και τις αρνητικες σκεψεις...

----------


## Ακροβατης

την ωρα π σου εγραφα ενιωσα παλι παυση.ε και?εδω ειμαι παλι:):)

----------


## giota

Εαν δεν είχα διαβάσει το σχετικό θέμα όσο και αν μου εξηγούσαν οι γιατροί νόμιζα πως άλλος δεν αισθάνεται και δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τι σημαίνουν έκετακτες συστολές.Ειλικρινά νόμιζα πως μόνο εγώ το βίωνα έτσι

----------


## bana

Απο αρνητικες σκεψεις αλλο τιποτα..Περα οτι κουραζω τον εαυτο μου με αυτες τις φοβιες κουραζω και τον αντρα μου!!Ασε που απο τον φοβο μου δεν πηγαμε και ταξιδι του μελιτος....ειμαστε νιοπαντροι!!!

Παντως ειλικρινα κοριτσια απο εχθες που ανακαλυψα το forum νιωθω ηδη πολυ καλυτερα γιατι επιτελους τα λεω σε καποιους που με νιωθουν!!!Ρε γαμωτο και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερα ανχοι δηλαδη μετα που θα κανω παιδακια πως θα ειμαι υστερο?

----------


## Ακροβατης

για αυτο μπανα εμεις ειμαστε εδω να σε ακουμε.εξωτερικευσε τους φοβους σου απομυθοποιησε τους και ολα θα πανε καλα:):)τα παιδακια σου θα χουν την πιο ηρεμη μανουλα πιστεψε με:):)

----------


## bana

Αχ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!:):):)

----------


## sunset

εγω σημερα δηλ τι επαθα ουφ απογοητευτηκα..κοιμομουν λιγο το μεσημερι να χαλαρωσω και χτυπαει το κουδουνι επιμονα..επειδη εχουμε καποια προβληματα τελευταια πηγε το μυαλο μου στο κακο αλλα ηταν ο αμοιρος που χα φωναξει να μας φερει καποιες παραγγελιες που ειχα κανει και ειχε αργησει...σκεφτομουν μετα και κατι αλλα και με επιασε μια ταχυπαλμια που δεν κρατησε πολυ ευτυχως..την κανω και τεραστια μεσα στο μυαλο μ και σωθηκα...

----------


## bana

κοριτσια να σας ρωτησω.....εχω και εναν αλλο φοβο και θελω να μου πειτε αν ειμαι υπερβολικη και σε αυτο και αν το σκεφτεστε ή το εχετε νιωσει κι εσεις....εχω το ανχος επισης οτι αν παω σε ενα κεντρο και ειναι δυνατα η μουσικη νιωθω οτι τρανταζεται η καρδια μου κι εκει φοβαμαι οτι θα παω αρρυθμια-παυση και τρεμω απιστευτα....

----------


## sunset

ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΤΥΠΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΙΤΑΚΙ!ΕΛΕΟΣ ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι εγω προσωπικα το νιωθω δεν αντεχω την πολυ δυνατη μουσικη σαν να τρεμω εσωτερικα:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

απο αναπνοη πως πατε?νιωθετε οτι αναπνεετε κανονικα?νιωθω σαν να μην μου φτανεθ ο αερας:(σαν να χει κατι το διαφραγμα:(

----------


## bana

καλα κοριτσια εχουμε οντως πλακα!!!να μου πεις ομως οταν τα νιωθουμε αυτα δεν εχει καθολου πλακα....

αφου ο καρδιολογος μου προτεινε να παρω inderal για τις αρρυθμιες και τις παυσεις και δεν το εχω παρει και ουτε νομιζω οτι θα το παρω(διαβασα καπου οτι ειναι και σαν ηρεμιστικο)...γενικως ειμαι εναντια στα φαρμακα...και σκεφτηκα οτι ευκαιρια βρηκε ο γιατρουλης να μου δωσει χαπι για να ηρεμησω τον εχω τρελλανει τον ανθρωπο....

για να μην ξεφευγω ομως απο το θεμα ναι το τρανταγμα εσωτερικα το ενιωθα και πριν με πιασουν αυτες οι φοβιες...απλα τωρα φοβαμαι οτι με το δυνατο μπιτ θα παθω παυση...

----------


## bana

οντως ολγα αστα με πιανουν κατι δυσπνοιες αστα να πανε αλλα προσπαθω να ηρεμησω και μου φευγει...αν και να σου πω οτι εχω στραβο διαφραγμα...και παιζει ρολο και αυτο

----------


## Ακροβατης

ολα τα περιεργα σε μας.ειναι γιατι τα δινουμε σημασια λενε.ναι αλλα και πως να μη τα δινουμε οταν τα νιωθουμε τοσο εντονα?δεν ειναι κατι που ειναι στο μυαλο μας αφου το αιαθανομαστε.ενταξει ξερουμε οτι δεν θα παθουμε τιποτα αλλα μας φοβιζουν τοσο που δεν μπορουμε να χαρουμε καποια πραγματα

----------


## bana

α οχι εγω γι\'αυτο φοβαμαι οτι θα παθω κατι!!!!οντως δεν μπορω να χαρω τιποτα....θελω να παω εκδρομη με τον αντρα μου και φοβαμαι.....προσπαθει ο καημενος να με ενθαρρυνει αλλα μουλαρι εγω...αφου ο καρδιολογος και γενικως οι περισσοτεροι γιατροι που κατα καιρους παω λογο της αρρωστοφοβιας μου...μου λενε να ηρεμησω και οτι αν συνεχισω ετσι καποια στιγμη θα με παρατησει ο αντρας μου........:(

----------


## Ακροβατης

μπορει να ακουστει κουλο αυτο που θα πω αλλα σκεφτομαι τι χειροτερο θα παθω. δηλαδη?και που θα καθησω και θα κλειστω μεσα απο φοβο αν ειναι να παθω κατι θα το παθω .τι μεσα τι εξω:)kai αυτο με ξεαγχωνει καπως

----------


## bana

παρα πολυ σωστο!!!να σε ρωτησω κατι ολγακι?σε νησια?ή γενικως σε μεροι οπου δεν υπαρχουν νοσοκομεια πας?

----------


## polina

οσο το σκεφτομαστε χειροτερα ειναι.....οταν το σκεφτεσαι το (παθαινεις)...κιολας.την φοβια αυτηυ με την καρδια την ειχα χρονια κ τη ξεπερασα.οποτε το σκευτομουνα ελεγα στον εαυτο μου αν ειναι να παθεις καρδια κ να πεθανεις ας το παθεις τελιωσε κ αυτοματος εφευγε ο φοβος.οσο προκαλουσα τον φοβο τοσο εφευγε αυτος.οσο το σκεφτομουνα κ επιανα συνεχι την καρδια μου κ ασχολιομουν τοσο πιο πολα συμπτοματα ειχα κ πονουσα...ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι τελικα!!!!!!!!!:):):):)

----------


## bana

polina πως τα καταφερες?θελω να πω οτι εγω δεν ασχολουμαι συνεχεια με την καρδια μου αλλα π.χ προχθες ημουν παρα πολυ ηρεμη και εβλεπα ταινια και με επιασε αρρυθμια και παυση.για κανα μισαωρο ενιωθα αυτα τα περιεργα και μετα για 3 μερες ημουν παρα πολυ τρομαγμενη.ειχες κι εσυ παυσεις?και αν ναι ποτε τις ενιωθες?

----------


## Ακροβατης

ειχα να παω στο νησι που καταγεται ο πατερας μ 4 χρονια διακοπες για αυτο το λογο επειδη δεν ειχε νοσοκομειο.πηγα φετος ομως και τα πραγματα κυλισαν καλυτερα απο οτι φανταζομουν και ξεπερασα και τη φοβια με τη θαλασσα που τοσο αγαπουσα:)fobomoyn η ηληθια 4 χρονια να μπω να κολυμπησω μην παθω ανακοπη.ελεος πια λεω δεν θα me τρελανεις εσυ πανικε!:)

----------


## polina

παθαινω που κ που ταχυκαρδιες κ αρυθμιες αλλα εκεινη την στιγμη δεν φοβαμαι κ περναει απο μονο του....νικησε την φοβια σου για να την ξεπερασεις!ετσι εκανα κ εγω.μην το δινεις σημασια κ αν το παθεις πες στον εαυτο σου ε κ στην τελικη ασ πεθανω η ασ παθω καρδια κ τι εγινε....εγω ετσι εκανα....προκαλεσε τον φοβο οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις κ νιωστον,,,αυτοματος θα φυγει.:):):):)ετσι κανω κ ειδα αποτελεσμα...

----------


## Ακροβατης

ετσι ακριβως πολινα.ειναι η καλητερη μεθοδος.βανουλα καντο και θα δεις οτι θα σε ηρεμει..

----------


## sunset

ειναι δυσκολο γμτ μια φορα το πετυχα ομως..οταν η καδρια ομως παει να σκασει τα πραγματα σκουραινουν εκει δηλ λετε να σκεφτομαι αυτα μπας και γινει κατι εε&gt;?

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι γιατι δεν θα γινει τιποτα χειροτερο προκαλεσε το και οταν σε πιασει πες &lt;&lt;ελα ρε τι θα μου κανεις?αντε καντο)αυτοματως θα νιωσεις καλυτερα:)

----------


## sunset

τωρα σας γραφω και εχω κανει ενα διαλλειμα απο γυμναστικη και σκεφτηκα μην παθω το απογευματινο!αλλα θα το προκαλεσω ΤΩΡΑ!

----------


## sunset

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΕΛΑΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΥΧΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΣΠΑΣΕΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ..!!ΝΤΟΙΝΓΚΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ/.

----------


## Ακροβατης

to xeirotero p mporeis n patheiw apo tin taxikardia einai to tipota:):)apolotws tipota:):)

----------


## sunset

ektos kai an einai h paroksusmikh pou lene alla apo oti eida kai katalaba den thn exoume emeis...den exei sxesh me agxos dne eimai sigourh omws.

----------


## Ακροβατης

den to kserw ayto alla apo ti stesogona taxikardia den pathaineis tipota:)fantasoy diladi toys athlites poy logo epagelmatos anevazoyn sinexeia sfigmoys ti pathainoun??tipota:):)

----------


## sunset

asta giati egw gia ayto ton logo den anebainw eykola se kati tetoio pou asxoloymai kai lew krima giati exw ta fonta eleos tha prospathsw omws pali!

----------


## Ακροβατης

prospathise kai afoy exeis kinitro tha to petixeis:):)

----------


## sunset

πως στο καλο ετρεχα στα 19 μου στο στιβο και ενω ακουγα τους χτυπους μου μαρεσε και συνεχιζα κα μετα για καποιο διαστημα βαρη μεχρι που σταματησα μεχρι να τα κανω και τωρα δεν ξερω?με την διαφορα οτι τωρα αγχωνομαι πολυ,,

----------


## polina

κοριτσια αν ειναι να παθουμε κατι θα το παθουμε...τοσα χρονια ειχα το φοβο μην παθω καρδια κ δεν επαθα το παραμικρο...τσαμπα αγχος κ στεναχωρια ετρωγα.ολα εναι στο μυαλο.ολα ειναι συμπτωματα αγχους που εμεις οι ιδιες τα προκαλουμε.δεν εχει τιποτα η καρδια.ο γιατρος μου το ελεγε χιλιαδες φορες οτι δεν εχω τιποτα κ να φανταστειτε δεν τον πιστευα!!!!ελεος πιστευα το χειροτερο συνεχια.οτι κατι εχει η καρδια μου....ηταν ομως μια φοβια την οπια πια την ξεπερασαα κ δεν φοβαμαι τωρα!:)
|:):):):)

----------


## sunset

ελεος σημερα δεν φτανει που περιμενω να αδιαθετησω και εμαι καπως πριν λιγο παλι ειχα ενα δυο πονακια πανω απο την καρδια οχι ακριβως εκει και εχω αγχωθει πολυ λετε να το παθω τωρα το καρδιακο/?πειτε κατι

----------


## sunset

εγω σε γιατρο δεν παω τωρα ..αν και μια χαρα θα παω αθηνα που μου κλεισαν γυναικολογικο τσεκαπ που δεν κανω συχνα...μα τι στο καλο ολα αυτα απο το αγχος?

----------


## Ακροβατης

σανσετ ακροβως απο το αγχος ειναι μπορει να ναι και πονακια απο τεντωμενες φλεβες.δεν παθαινεις κανενα καρδιακο γλυκεια μ..πο πο ειχα ενα 2ωρο υπνο σα να μεσα σε ληθαργο 1 φορα κοιμηθηκα τοσο καλα μεσημερι

----------


## sunset

πρεπει μου φαινεται να το ακουω συνεχεια!υπνακος εεε?ναι ειναι ωραια το μεσεμρακι ο υπνος εγωε χω δουλιτσες σπιτι και το εχω ανοιχτο να σας μιλαωααα ολγακι σας εχω κατιιι πηγαινε στα γενικα θεματα και ψαξε ενα που λεγεται σατιρικα βιντεο!ετσι για να ξυονησεις ΚΑΛΑ!

----------


## Ακροβατης

κανω παγωμενο φραπεδακι και παω!!!

----------


## .lola.

γεια σας παιδια ελπιζω να ειμαστε ολοι καλα .και εμενα με βασανιζουν κοιλιακες αρυθμιες μου εχουν σπασει τα νευρα.εχω και θυρεοειδη εχω και μια ηπια προπτωση μητροειδους εχω και κρισεις πανικου και ηρθε και εγινε το \"γλυκο \" οσο για να αθληθω με τιποτα πια, μολις ακουσω τους παλμους να ανεβενουν λεω τωρα θα σταματησει η καρδια μου και απο το στες παθενω αρυθμιες .ετσι σταματησα και το τεςτ κοπωσεως στα 10\' ενω μου ελεγε ο γιατρος να συνεχισω και οτι ειμαι μια χαρα αρχισα να κλαιω και να τον παρακαλαω να το σταματησει.πριν λιγες μερες ειχαμε βγει με τον αντρα μου μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο και με τραβαγαν να χορεψω, τι να κανω ντραπικα και σηκωθηκα μολις εγινε πιο γρηγορος ο χορος λαχανιασα και αρχισα να ακουω παλμους ε αυτο ηταν !!!!!!!! με πιασανε ολα μαζι αρυθμιες τρεμουλο ζαλη κτλ .ετρεχα στην τουαλετα.οσο για μερη που δεν εχει νοσοκομειο κοντα ουτε που το σκεφτομε να παω . τι κακο ειναι και αυτο ρε παιδια να μην μπορω να παω καπου αν δεν εχω ρωτησει πριν απ΄εξω απ\' εξω τους αλλους αν εχει νοσοκομειο ντρεπομε πια !!!!!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by sunset_
> ειναι τρομακτικο και αηδοαστικο ενω ξερουμε οτι δεν θα πεθανουμε απο καρδια με το που νιωσω την καρδια μου λιγο πιο δυνατα ακομα και απο ασκηση λεω κατι δεν παει καλα ημαρτον και ενω δενε χω παει σε γιατρο τωρα τελευεταια φανταζομαι οτι αν εχεις καρδια δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα μα μετραω ολη την ωρα σφυγμο δεν ειμαι καλα μ φαινεται τι κολλημα και αυτο πια...


υτο σανσετ συνδεεται αμεσα με το αλλο θεμα της αδρεναλινης 
το πρωτο που κανει η αυξηση της αδρνελαινης ειναι αυτο γιαυτο δεν λειπει ποτε απο τα κεντρα παροχης αμεσης βοηθειας στα εφημερευοντα νοσοκομεια 
εσυ θες μαλλον το αντιθετο.....
ηρεμιστικη δραση...

----------


## melene

εγω εχω φυσιμα στην καρδια απο τοτε που γεννηθηκα.
αυτο συνεπαγεται αρυθμιες,ταχυκαρδιες και πονακια μυικα..μεχρι περυσι δεν με ενοχλουσε το χα συνηθισει εεεε μετα τις κρισεις πανικου φοβηθηκα τοσο πολυ και παρεξηγησα κατι με το οποιο εχω μεγαλωσει..ας μην δινουμε σημασια απλα και ειδικα εμεις οι γυναικες εχουμε λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες,αχ αυτες οι ορμονες!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by melene_
> εγω εχω φυσιμα στην καρδια απο τοτε που γεννηθηκα.
> αυτο συνεπαγεται αρυθμιες,ταχυκαρδιες και πονακια μυικα..μεχρι περυσι δεν με ενοχλουσε το χα συνηθισει εεεε μετα τις κρισεις πανικου φοβηθηκα τοσο πολυ και παρεξηγησα κατι με το οποιο εχω μεγαλωσει..ας μην δινουμε σημασια απλα και ειδικα εμεις οι γυναικες εχουμε λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες,αχ αυτες οι ορμονες!!


και εγω ειχα φυσημα μιλενα...
αλλα επαψαν οι γιατροι να μου λενε κατι σχετικο που σημαινει οτι με την παροδο των χρονων, ισως εξαλειφεται απο μονο του...
αλλο βεβαια το αγχος ...

----------


## melene

και εμενα μου ειχαν πει πανο οτι θα μου εφευγε μεχρι τα 14 ομως γινοταν και χειροτερα αλλα δεν με ενοχλει πια καθολου!

----------


## bana

.lola. ακριβως τα ιδια παθαινω κι εγω.προχθες ειχα παει σε ενα γλεντι και με σηκωσαν να χορεψω και ενιωθα ταχυπαλμιες και λεω τωρα θα παθω την αρρυθμια και τις παυσεις και αμεσως απο τον φοβο μου εκατσα κατω...ασε που και μετα ενιωθα οτι κουραστικα και θα με πιασει..εδω η χθεσινη βροχη εκει που ημουν(εκτος αθηνων) ειχε αστροπελεκια και φρικαρα με επιασε ταχυπαλμια και νομιζα οτι δεν μπορω να παρω σωστες ανασες και οτι θα με πιασει απο ωρα σε ωρα η αρρυθμια..ρε γαμωτο πως θα το κανουμε να σταματησει αυτο το ανχος με την καρδια?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Το ξερω οτι ειναι παλιο το θεμα αλλα εγω τωρα το ειδα!Εχω παθει πλακα.....κι ομως,υπαρχουν & αλλοι σαν εμενα,δεν το πιστευω!!!!Παιδια,αυτες οι αρρυθμιες μ εχουν τσακισει εδω & εναμιση χρονο!Τις εχω καθε μερα(παιρνω & φαρμακα αλλα δεν κανουν πολλα πραγματα)το εψαξα πολυ & ολοι μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ακυνδυνες.Εγω ομως δεν λεω να το καταλαβουν & με βασανιζουν,οπως & το παραμικρο τσιμπιμα η βαρος η πονος,αμεσως λεω....τωρα θα πεθανω!!Βασανο!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κατι που ξεχασα,θελω απο Δευτερα να ξεκινησω γυμναστηριο,εχω ρωτησει την καρδιολογο & μου ειπε κανενα προβλημα,ισα ισα που θα κανω καλο αλλα εγω μπορει σημερα να ψωνισα αθλητικα και να ρωτησα τις ωρες στο γυμναστηριο αλλα φοβαμαι πως με το λαχανιασμα θ αναιβουν οι παλμοι & θα "μεινω" στον τοπο!!!Τι λετε βρε παιδια εσεις????Θελω ομως να ξεκινησω(χωρις να μ αρεσει καθολου η γυμναστικη!!)με το ζορι γιατι ξεκινησα κυτταριτιδα!

----------


## essie

Είναι σαν ακούω εμένα. Ολη μέρα ασχολούμαι με την καρδιά μου. Κάθε λίγο μετράω πίεση και παλμούς αλλά εγώ έχω και αλλο ένα κόλλημα. Φοβάμαι και το εγκεφαλικό!!!! Μην με πονέσει το κεφάλι αμέσως το μυαλό μου πάει στο χειρότερο!!! Τελικά δεν έχω καταλήξει τι είναι καλύτερο; Καρδιά ή κεφάλι;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μου φαινεται οτι λιγο πολυ ολοι εμεις τα ιδια εχουμε,εγω δηλαδη εχω κολλημα με την καρδια αλλα εχω περασει & καποιες περιοδους που για κατι μικροενοχλησεις στο κεφαλι μ εκαναν να σκεφτομαι ΟΛΗ μερα οτι μαλλον εχω....ογκο!!!Και μην νομιζετε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να κανω & ασχολουμε ολο μ αυτα,η μερα μου ειναι γεματη,απλα το κολλημα δεν λεει να φυγει!!Γιατι το αλλο με την θαλασσα το καλοκαιρι?Αν ειναι κρυα τα νερα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπω γιατι νομιζω πως θα σταματισει η καρδια μου....

----------


## gamder11

ρε παιδια εδω και ενα μηνα που εχω παθει τις φοβιες με την υγεια μου,μια το κεφαλι,μια σκληρηνση κατα πλακας,εξετασεις συνεχεια κλπ ηρθε να προστεθει η φοβια με την καρδια μου
αλλες φορες νιωθω οτι εχει ακανονιστο ρυθμο,αλλες φορες ποναει η πλατη μου και στα χερια και πριν λιγο ενιωσα ενα πονο στο στηθος αριστερα σουβλιες για κανα λεπτο.τι στο διαλο γινεται
εχω κανει τριπλεξ καρδιας πριν 6 μηνες και πριν 15 μερες που πηγα στα επειγοντα καρδιογραφημα,και υπερηχο για 1-2 λεπτα.ο γιατρος ειπε δεν εχεις τιποτα.

βεβαια δεν ειχα τοτε τους πονους στην πλατη και στα χερια.το εχω πει σε 4-5 ανθρωπους γυρω μου,στον κολλητο μου,την κοπελα μου,τον αδερφο μου και τους γονεις μου και μου λενε δεν εχεις τιποτα.αμα ειχες σιγα μη σ αφηναμε εδω στο σπιτι

εγω βεβαια φοβαμαι.να παω παλι σε νοσοκομειο..?ειναι χασιμο χρονου και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι ψυχολογικο

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τι γινεται βρε παιδια....& εγω που νομιζα οτι μονο εγω τα ζω αυτα....

----------


## essie

Έτσι ακριβώς κι εγώ. Και καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι και λέω γιατί με πονάει αριστερά και όχι δεξιά

----------


## essie

Έτσι ακριβώς κι εγώ. Και καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι και λέω γιατί με πονάει αριστερά και όχι δεξιά; Αρα μήπως είναι πράγματι η καρδιά; Και γιατί με πονάει το χέρι και καμιά φορά ζαλίζομαι μήπως είναι σκλήρηνση κατα πλάκας; Και όλα αυτά γίνονται ένας φάυλος κύκλος....Εχω περάσει όλες τις θανατηφόρες αρρώστιες απο μια φορά τουλάχιστον. Μόνο για προστάτη δεν ανησυχω γιατί είμαι γυναίκα...(πρέπει να το διακωμοδούμε και λίγο). Τα γυναικολογικά όμως τα έχω κατα νου.

----------


## Chrisgr

> Είναι σαν ακούω εμένα. Ολη μέρα ασχολούμαι με την καρδιά μου. Κάθε λίγο μετράω πίεση και παλμούς αλλά εγώ έχω και αλλο ένα κόλλημα. Φοβάμαι και το εγκεφαλικό!!!! Μην με πονέσει το κεφάλι αμέσως το μυαλό μου πάει στο χειρότερο!!! Τελικά δεν έχω καταλήξει τι είναι καλύτερο; Καρδιά ή κεφάλι;


Και εγω αυτο παθαινω..Η θα ακουω την καρδια μου και νομιζω οτι εχω πιεση μεχρι να μετρηθω και τελικα βλεπω οτι ειναι χαμηλη και μου περναει η οταν κουραζομαι , σκυβω , τρωω , πινω πολυ κτλ νομιζω οτι απο την πιεση θα παθω εγκεφαλικο και θα στραβωσω και θα μεινω στον τοπο .. Ειδικα οταν τρωω λεω τωρα ερχεται τωρα ερχεται ..
Τελικα ολοι τα ιδια παθαινουμε και τις ιδιες σκεψεις κανουμε χε χε χε...
Εγω αν κρυωσω το μεγαλωνω τοσο που κανω λες και ειμαι εγκεφαλο-καρκινοπαθης ... Οσο και να προσπαθω οι σκεψεις υπαρχουν...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τελικα,μου εκανε καλο που βρηκα ανθρωπους που ζουν το ιδιο με μενα!Οταν για πρωτη φορα διαβασα τα κειμενακια μεσα στο forum,πηγα να βαλω τα κλαματα...& ειπα "δεν το πιστευω..."!Νομιζα οτι ημουν η μοναδικη σ αυτο τον κοσμο που το μυαλο μου ειναι κολλημενο με το οτι θα παθω καρδια(η κατα καιρους διαφορα...)πραγματικα!!

----------


## essie

Τελικά δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας και αυτό είναι κάτι.. Αν ξέρεις πως υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν εσένα και πως μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν και να σε καταλάβουν είναι καλύτερα....Τουλάχιστον εγώ νοιώθω ανακούφιση και η φοβία μου πως ίσως είμαι σχοιζοφρενής περιορίζεται στο γεγονός πως άπλά έχω λίγο παραπάνω άγχος για την υγεία μου και δεν θα αποτρελλαθώ!!!

----------


## essie

> Και εγω αυτο παθαινω..Η θα ακουω την καρδια μου και νομιζω οτι εχω πιεση μεχρι να μετρηθω και τελικα βλεπω οτι ειναι χαμηλη και μου περναει η οταν κουραζομαι , σκυβω , τρωω , πινω πολυ κτλ νομιζω οτι απο την πιεση θα παθω εγκεφαλικο και θα στραβωσω και θα μεινω στον τοπο .. Ειδικα οταν τρωω λεω τωρα ερχεται τωρα ερχεται ..
> Τελικα ολοι τα ιδια παθαινουμε και τις ιδιες σκεψεις κανουμε χε χε χε...
> Εγω αν κρυωσω το μεγαλωνω τοσο που κανω λες και ειμαι εγκεφαλο-καρκινοπαθης ... Οσο και να προσπαθω οι σκεψεις υπαρχουν...


Καλά περιττό να σου πω πως αν κάνω μια δουλειά και λαχανιάσω λίγο πιστέυω πως αυτό ήταν...έρχεται το τέλος....

----------


## grtt

Εγώ πάλι είμαι στο όριο να πάω σε καρδιολόγο για μια ακόμα φορά. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω να πάω καιρό (δηλαδή γύρω στους 8-9 μήνες) ο οποίος μου έκανε ένα καρδιογράφημα και με έβρισε λέγοντας μου να μην ασχολούμαι με την καρδιά μου συνέχεια. Βλέπετε σκάλισε και το βιβλιάριο μου και είδε ότι λίγο καιρό πριν είχα πάει σε άλλο καρδιολόγο ο οποίος έγραφε "Συνιστάσται παραπομπή σε ψυχίατρο".

Μα ρε παιδιά, τι έκτακτες, τι πόνους, τι μουδιάσματα, τι ζαλάδες έχω...Έχετε υποστεί ζάλη από άγχος; Μερικές φορές νοιώθω φούσκωμα στο στήθος ή στην πλάτη ή κόμπο στο λαιμό. Γενικά πάντως εγώ έχω την τάση κάθε τι που έχω να το αποδίδω στην καρδιά. Όταν δε το κάνω αυτό τρέχω και σε άλλους γιατρούς, τι για σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας έχω υποψιαστεί ότι έχω, τι καρκίνους, άστε.... Καλά δε μιλάμε για μαγνητικές, γαστροσκοπήσεις, κολονοσκοπήσεις και τα συναφή που έκανα τους τελευταίους μήνες..

Μα δε μπορώ, θα σκάσω αν δεν κάνω ένα υπερηχογράφημα καρδιάς τουλάχιστον.. Το θέμα είναι ότι συνήθως για μερικούς μήνες ηρεμώ όταν πάω και κάνω καμιά εξέταση και δε μου βρουν τίποτα... Αχ τι να κάνω;; :(

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

grtt ποσο σε καταλαβαινω!!Ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα σου χει γινει εμμονη ιδεα το να πας για καρδιογραφημα!!Εγω,πριν απο καμια ωρα ειχα κατι νευροπονους κατω απ το στηθος,δηλ.καρδια & με πιασε παλι φοβος...:mad:ευτυχως,εφυγε!Αν δεν το χει περασει καποιος,δεν μπορει να σε καταλαβει,ασε που σε παιρνει στο "ψηλο".....τουλαχιστον σκεψου οτι ειμαστε & εμεις που τα τραβαμε αυτα,αν σε ανακουφιζει καπως.....ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## gamder11

δεν ξερω τι να πω
σημερα για 4 ωρες συνεχως εψαχνα για ασθενειες και μου διεγνωσα απο λευχαιμια και καρκινο του φαρυγγα μεχρι καρδιοπαθειες και εγκεφαλικο
το θεμα ειναι οτι τα περισσοτερα τα πιστευω αφου εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα
σας εχει τυχει ρε παιδια να πονατε σε ολο το σωμα σαν σουβλιες?ποναω για καποια δευτερολεπτα στα κοκκαλα
νιωθω τους λεμφαδενες μ πρησμενους και νομιζω οτι εχω καρκινο.πιανω και κατι γρομπαλακια και τραιλενομαι


δεν ξερω τι να κανω..ολοι μου λενε να μην παω στους γιατρους.εξετασεις αιματος ειχα κανει πριν 1.5 μηνα τελευταια.τι στο διαολο αν ειχα κατι δεν θα το ειχε δειξει...?

----------


## essie

> δεν ξερω τι να πω
> σημερα για 4 ωρες συνεχως εψαχνα για ασθενειες και μου διεγνωσα απο λευχαιμια και καρκινο του φαρυγγα μεχρι καρδιοπαθειες και εγκεφαλικο
> το θεμα ειναι οτι τα περισσοτερα τα πιστευω αφου εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα
> σας εχει τυχει ρε παιδια να πονατε σε ολο το σωμα σαν σουβλιες?ποναω για καποια δευτερολεπτα στα κοκκαλα
> νιωθω τους λεμφαδενες μ πρησμενους και νομιζω οτι εχω καρκινο.πιανω και κατι γρομπαλακια και τραιλενομαι
> 
> 
> δεν ξερω τι να κανω..ολοι μου λενε να μην παω στους γιατρους.εξετασεις αιματος ειχα κανει πριν 1.5 μηνα τελευταια.τι στο διαολο αν ειχα κατι δεν θα το ειχε δειξει...?


Αχ....και εγώ πιάνω γρομπαλάκια και τρελέομαι...και εγώ τα έχω βάλεις με τους λεμφαδένες μου...κι εγώ πριν δύο μήνες έκανα εξετάσεις και σκεφτόμουν πως αν ήταν κάτι θα φαινόταν. Τελικά δεν είμαι μόνη μου!!!

----------


## gamder11

αστα να πανε στο διαολο
εγω θα παω σε παθολογο σημερα και οτι γινει...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ποσο πολυ ταλαιπωρουμε τον εαυτο μας!!!!Εκει που εισαι φυσιολογικα & ασχολησαι με τα καθημερινα,ξεκινανε..."αρρυ μιες,πονακια,σουβλιες κτλ...& αποτελεσμα ,ο φοβος"Ασε που μπαινεις στη διαδικασια αντι να τα "φας" οπου αλλου γουσταρεις τα λεφτα,να εχεις δωσει μια περιουσια σε γιατρους....& ακομα ειμαι 34......!:mad:

----------


## sunset

εγω παλι καλα που ανοιξατε το θεμα μου παλι ανεβηκα για ασχετο τσεκ απ με πρηζει η μανα μου με τα γυναικολογικα ενω δεν ασχολουμαι και ενω πηγα σε ψυολογο και καποιος γατρος μου χε πει να παιρνω λεξοτανιλ των 1,5 3 φορες την μερα δεν ξερω αν παω καλα αλλα σημερα πηγα να περασω μια μεγαλη λεωφορο και καθησα σχεδον κατω με τρελη ταγχυκαρδια και τρεμουλα ενιωθα οτι εγινα ρεζιλι ερεμα σαν ψαρι αμαν αμαν και πως να ξεκινησω αγωγη και δνε με πιανει τιποτα?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Βρε παιδια,στις περιπτωσεις σαν τις δικιες μας,και καλα να ειμαστε,οταν το μυαλο μας ειναι κολλημενο εκει δημιουργουμε το ξεκινημα των σωματικων.....δεν το πιστευετε & εσεις αυτο?Εκει που δεν αισθανεστε κατι δηλαδη,η σκεψη να σας λεει "πως & ειμαι καλα,σιγουρα σε λιγο θα με πιασει καποιος πονος"και μετα απο λιγο να γινεται αλλα στ αληθεια,οχι "φαντασια" πονος......θα ηθελα να διαβασω την γνωμη σας!:confused:

----------


## gamder11

ναι PANH και σε μενα συμβαινει.χθες μετα τις αιματολογικες που ηταν πολυ καλες μου ξανακολησε οτι εχω προβλημα στην καρδια και ειχα πονακια στην πλατη.
αφου βγηκα εξω και ''ξεκολησα'' απο σημερα το πρωι η σκεψη που μου ηρθε μ εχει διαλυσει
φοβαμαι μηπως εχω AIDS καθως ειδα τα συμπτωματα και καποια απο αυτα τα εχω οπως μυικους πονους,κοπωση και αλλα
δεν ξερω γαμωτο τι να κανω.μεχρι τωρα οτι πιστευα τελικα δεν το ειχα οποτε λεω να παω κοντρα αυτη τη φορα και να μη το ψαξω.ποο αυτη την αγωνια που περναω δεν την αντεχω αλλο...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Βρε gamder11,αφου εκανες αιματολογικες οπως ειπες,δεν θα εδειχνε για aids?

----------


## gamder11

για τον hiv θελει ειδικες εξετασεις.εγω εκανα γενικη αιματος μονο και θυροειδη
μηπως εχετε και σεις τα παρακατω συμπτωματα.ρωταω να επιβεβαιωσουμε οτι ειναι απο το αγχος
1)τρεμουλες
2)μυικους πονους
3)ταχυπαλμιες
4)εγω μια νομιζω οτι η καρδια μου χτυπαει εντονα και μια οτι χτυπαει παααρα πολυ αργα
5)ιδρωτας στα χερια

καλα εχω κι αλλα πολλα

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παντως ολ αυτα που εγραψες(συμπτωματα) ειναι & της διαταραχης ανχους!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Βρε παιδια,μιας και σε σας συμβαινει πανω κατω το ιδιο,σας τυχαινει οτι και καλα να ειστε,σκεφτεστε "να τωρα σε λιγο θα με πιασουν,ταχυκαρδιες,αρρυθμ ιες,τσιμπιματα & ξαφνικα ανακοπη..." και να ξεκιναει η δυσπνια??:confused:

----------


## gamder11

εμενα συνεχεια μου συμβανει.ειδικα αυτο με τη δυσπνοια ειναι κλασσικο.
πηγαινε σ ενα παθολογο να ηρεμησεις αν και παιζω το σπιτι μου οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα
βασικα ολοι οσοι γραφουμε εδω και φοβομαστε μην εχουμε κατι δεν εχω δει τελικα καποιος να του πει ο γιατρος οτι εχει σοβαρο προβλημα υγειας

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εμενα gamder οι "κολλητοι" γιατροι ειναι οι καρδιολογοι,τους εχω φαει με το κουταλι!Εχω παει & σε παθολογο(πιο παλια) που & αυτος μου ειχε πει οτι ολα τα δημιουργει το μυαλο μου.Και το ΞΕΡΩ ρε γαμωτο αυτο,αλλα λεω πως ο καθε πονος που εμφανιζεται ειναι διαφορετικος απο τους αλλους & στην συνεχεια λεω "λες να ταβλιαστω τωρα...?"δηλαδη,οτι μεχρι τωρα μπορει να μην εχω παθει κατι αλλα απ τα πολλα μηπως κουραστει τελικα η καρδια μου & κλαταρει!Και μπαινω & στο τρυπακι του να παω παλι στην καρδιολογο μου(που την εχω τρελλανει)αλλα λεω,παλι λεφτα & ασε που τι θα λεει & αυτη απο μεσα της!!Ευτυχως,ομως,δειχνει κατανοηση η γυναικα,τουλαχιστον προσπαθει!

----------


## essie

Aυτό είναι το μόνο πράγμα που σκέφτομαι καθημερινά!!!! Οταν με πιάνουν λέω να το με έπιασε και όταν είμαι καλά σκέφτομαι πότε θα με πιάσει!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ακριβως ετσι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## essie

Tώρα εγώ θα ρωτήσω κάτι και εσείς θα με κοροϊδέψετε. θα πείτε " μα καλά ρε κοπελιά αυτά δεν λέμε τόσο καιρό και είπαμε πως είναι αγχός; τι ρωτάς πάλι;" Απλά εγώ θα ρώτήσω. Οταν λέτε πόνο στην καρδιά πόση ώρα διάρκεί; Γιατί εγώ δεν μιλάω για δευτερόλεπτα. Μπορεί να με εννοχλέι για μια ώρα εως και μιά μέρα. Οχι καθημερινά αλλά σύχνα. Νοιώθω έπίσης ένα τσιμπιματάκι πίσω στην πλάτη αλλά αυτό μπορεί να είναι και αυχενικό. Αλλά μήπως τελικά είναι καρδιά;Ή μήπως είναι κάτι στην αορτή στο λαιμό και χτυπάει εκεί;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ετσι & εγω essie,καμια φορα ντρεπομαι να κανω καποιες ερωτησεις που νομιζω πως θα γινομαι κουραστικη στους αλλους,αλλα πιστευω πως σ αυτο το forum υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θα καταλαβουν τις σκεψεις που κανουμε!Οσο για τους πονους,τι να σου πω βρε essie,& εμενα αλλες φορες μου κρατανε κατι λεπτα & αλλες φορες ωρες!ΟΥΦ!!

----------


## LefterisThes

O ponos pou exw egw stin kardia diarkei apo 5 deuterolepta ews wres. Tha sou pw kati pou isws se iremisei ligo

Se periptwseis kardiakis prosvolis o ponos sto stithos diarkei max 10 lepta . An sou xekinisei stis 1 gia paradeigma stis 1:10 den iparxei periptwsi mia sto disekatommirio na patheis kati. An einai na patheis kati to pathaineis mesa se 10 lepta apo ekei kai panw den pathaineis tipota. I kardia den xarizetai an exei provlima kai egw episis exw ponous stin kardia 10 fores tin imera epi 4 xronia. Tha eprepe na eixa pethanei 100.000 fores mexri twra

----------


## KaterinaA

Αααααααχ... κι εγώ, παιδιά, μια από τα ίδια... Καλώς σας βρήκα και καλώς με δεχτήκατε, λοιπόν κι άντε να δούμε τί θα κάνουμε μ' αυτό το άγχος. Συνοπτικά να πω πως και η δική μου η περίπτωση δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από όλα όσα διάβασα στο topic. Απεναντίας, τα έχω όλα αλλά καθόλου δεν συμφέρω γιατί σε λίγο από το χρήμα που έχω δώσει σε γιατρούς δεν θα έχω να ζήσω η ίδια. Αρρυθμίες (φτερουγίσματα, παύσεις, έκτακτες ή όπως το λένε αυτό το αίσχος)? Πολλές... τελευταία μάλιστα σε καθημερινή βάση. Και ναι, εννοείται πως όταν δεν τις νιώθω απλά τις περιμένω. Σε μια αναμονή είμαι διαρκώς. Ταχυκαρδία? Εννοείται... όχι τρελά πράγματα, αλλά ανεβάζω παλμούς συχνά και είναι πολύ κουραστικό. Ευτυχώς επί τούτου έχω το Inderal και το στρώνω (παίρνω καθημερινά μικρή ποσότητα, το συνέστησε ο γιατρός αφού με είδε σε κατάσταση λιποθυμική σχεδόν από το φόβο στην τελευταία μου επίσκεψη. Τόσο φοβόμουν που με έπιασαν μυικοί σπασμοί και από το τρέμουλο ο άνθρωπος έκανε 15 λεπτά για να καταφέρει να μου κάνει το καρδιογράφημα). Πόνοι, πονάκια, σφαξίματα, τσιμπιές, σουβλιές και τα σχετικά? Καθημερινά επίσης, ωστόσο είναι το τελευταίο που με ανησυχεί. Δύσπνοια? Και από αυτό διαθέτουμε αρκετές φορές. Καταστροφικές ιδέες (πεθαίνω, σβήνω, χάνομαι)? Τί να λέμε... όλη την ώρα! Όπως καταλαβαίνεται ζω κι εγώ ένα ΔΡΑΜΑ!

Δυστυχώς, τελευταία νιώθω ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό επηρεάζει όλο και περισσότερο την καθημερινότητά μου, τα ενδιαφέροντα, τις επιθυμίες, τη διάθεση, τη διαύγεια....όλα, τα πάντα! Δεν θέλω να γίνω η σκιά του εαυτού μου. Θέλω τη ζωή μου πίσω κι όμως... φοβάμαι να τη διεκδικήσω από τον φόβο.

----------


## oneofthosedays

ουφ τελικα δεν ειμαι ουτε προβληματικη ουτε εξωγηινη...εχουν και αλλοι τα ιδια προβληματα παλι καλα γιατι οταν τα ελεγα σε καποιους με κοιταζαν σαν να ημουν τρελη...:mad:...τεσπα...ολα αρχισαν πριν 3 χρονια οταν εχασα ενα αγαπημενο μου προσωπο ζαλαδεσ,εμετοι,ταχυπαλμιεσ ,πονοι στο στηθοσ ,πιεση στ κεφαλι,γενικο τρεμουλο ολαααααα αυτααααα...κοιμομουν και επιανα την καρδια μου να δω αν χτυπαει,οταν εφευγε το μυαλο μου απο το οτι θα παθω εμφραγμα σκεφτομουν οτι θα παθω εγκεφαλικο και δωσε η πιεση στο κεφαλι...ημουν καλα για ενα χρονο,ολα κυλουσαν ρολοι σχεση,φιλοι,οικογενεια...με ρι που πριν ενα μηνα χωριζω και καπακι χανω και τον παππου μου...ε επανηλθαν ολα τα παραπανω!αυτη τη στιγμη γραφω το κεφαλι μου γυριζει και η καρδια μου χτυπα σαν τρελη......ειχα γυρισει ολουσ τουσ γιατρουσ φυσικα δν βρηκαν τπτ και τλκ πηγα σε ψυχολογο...αρρωστοφοβικη και φοβος θανατου μου ειπε μαζι με ολα τα αλλα....χαιρω πολυ κυρια μου!:p κατα τη γνωμη μου δν χρειαζονται φαρμακα...θελει υπομονη και συζητηση με τον εαυτο σου και με ατομα εμπιστοσυνης(μαμα:p)...ολα θα τα ξεπερασουμε..αρκει να εχουμε την υγεια μας...σωματικη και ψυχικη....α και πολυ χιουμορ...μετα το μισαωρο τησ κρισησ πανικου βεβαια...

----------


## essie

Tελικά είμαστε πολύ σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Δεν είναι ευχάριστο αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι λίγο καθησυχαστικό, όσων αφορά εμένα, γιατί βλέπω πως δέν έχω κάτι σπάνιο και μοναδικό!!!! Μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα πως είμαι η μοναδική!!!!

----------


## essie

> O ponos pou exw egw stin kardia diarkei apo 5 deuterolepta ews wres. Tha sou pw kati pou isws se iremisei ligo
> 
> Se periptwseis kardiakis prosvolis o ponos sto stithos diarkei max 10 lepta . An sou xekinisei stis 1 gia paradeigma stis 1:10 den iparxei periptwsi mia sto disekatommirio na patheis kati. An einai na patheis kati to pathaineis mesa se 10 lepta apo ekei kai panw den pathaineis tipota. I kardia den xarizetai an exei provlima kai egw episis exw ponous stin kardia 10 fores tin imera epi 4 xronia. Tha eprepe na eixa pethanei 100.000 fores mexri twra


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία αυτή. Πραγματικά μου είναι καθησυχαστικό. Εγώ μπορεί να έχω εννοχλήσεις και όλη μέρα!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλωσορισατε oneofthosedays & katerina!!Κι εγω μολις διαβασα το φορουμ για πρωτη φορα αυτο ειπα,τελικα δεν ειμαι η μονη!!Για πειτε βρε παιδια,εσεις τι ακριβως σωματικα εχετε & ανα ποση ωρα?:confused:

----------


## KaterinaA

Όχι, καθόλου μόνοι -ες δεν είστε. Πολύς κόσμος υποφέρει σιωπηλά. Δεν φαντάζεστε για πόσα άτομα έμαθα ότι περνάνε τα ίδια αφότου άρχισα να μιλάω με άλλους γι αυτό. Πραγματικά είναι εντυπωσιακό! Δυστυχώς, είμαστε πολλοί.

Και η δική μου ιστορία κάπως έτσι άρχισε, oneofthosedays, μετά από το θάνατο του πατέρα μου κάποιους μήνες πριν. Τότε ήταν που εντάθηκε η κατάσταση. Είχα δώσει δείγματα βέβαια και μερικά χρόνια πριν, μια δυο κρίσεις πανικού στο παρελθόν οι οποίες ωστόσο δεν πήγαιναν παραπέρα. Μετά το περιστατικό όμως... αααααχ! Χάλια... Πραγματικά παιδιά, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ψυχοσωματικά που να ΜΗΝ τα εμφάνισα μέσα σε αυτούς τους μήνες. Τί ζαλάδες αφόρητες σε σημείο να νιώθω ότι θα χαθώ, τί τάσεις για λιποθυμία, τί πόνοι παντού, τί τρέμουλα και μυικοί σπασμοί... Ε, όταν λέμε χάλια, ΧΑΛΙΑ! Κρίσεις πανικού σε καθημερινή βάση για τους πρώτους 3 μήνες, μετά άρχισαν να αραιώνουν τα διαστήματα (έπαιρνα και μισό αγχολυτικό τα βράδια βέβαια). Αυπνία... Είχα να κοιμηθώ σαν άνθρωπος 2.5 μήνες. Μέχρι και ακμή έβγαλα στα 28, εγώ που είχα πρόσωπο χαρτί, ούτε ένα σπυράκι πριν. Αγοραφοβία στο φουλ, πως τα κατάφερα και δεν έχασα τη δουλειά μου ένας Θεός το ξέρει. Και μετά από 6 μήνες μου έχει μείνει η φοβία με την καρδιά και δεν λέει να φύγει με τίποτα. Ταχυκαρδία, αρρυθμίες, δυσφορία.... Οι γιατροί, γιατί δεν είναι ένας δύο, είναι πολλοί, λένε δεν έχω τίποτα. Ένας μάλιστα, φίλος του μπαμπά κιόλας, έπιασε τη μάνα μου και της είπε να μη με ξαναφήσει να πάω σε άλλον. Καταλαβαίνετε όμως όλοι φαντάζομαι ότι αν μπεί στο μυαλό η ιδέα κι αν αρχίσουν, ιδιαίτερα αυτές οι έκτακτες, δεν κρατιέται κανείς σε ψυχραιμία.

Τελοσπάντων, γίνομαι κουραστική. Μέχρι κι εμένα κουράζω! Λυπάμαι για εμένα, για όλους εμάς που υποφέρουμε και δεν μπορούμε να χαρούμε τη ζωή μας ανέμελα και χωρίς πανικό. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή, σύντομα, όλα αυτά να είναι απλά ένα θλιβερό παρελθόν.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τι συμπτωση!!!Και μενα μετα τον θανατο του μπαμπα μου ξεκινησαν ολα(βεβαια οχι αμεσως,σιγα σιγα).Η φοβια για τον θανατο απο καρδια(οπως εκεινου),οφειλεται καθαρα σ αυτο το γεγονος!Οι αρρυθμιες ομως ξεκινησαν πολυ αργοτερα.Εσυ katerina τις καταλαβαινεις η απλα σου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι εχεις?Αν ναι,καθε ποτε?Τι σου ειπαν οι γιατροι?Απο ποτε τις εχεις?Σε φοβιζουν η το χεις αποδεχτει?Συγνωμη για τις τοοοοσες ερωτησεις,αλλα μπορεις να καταλαβεις ποσο με βασανιζουν(εδω & εναμιση χρονο οι ριμαδες δεν εχουν σταματησει!!!!)

----------


## dok

Εχω διαβασει πολλα απο τις εμπειριες ολονων σας και πραγματικα βρηκα μια παρηγορια, ενιωσα αυτο που πολλοι απο εσας λετε οτι , δεν ειμαι μονη. Εχω και εγω αυτες τις δαικοπες οπως τις λετε.Με ποιανει κυριως οταν ειμαι σε μια περιοδο που για καποιο λογο μικρο η μεγαλο εχω αγχος για τα παιδια, για την δουλεια , οταν δουλευα, για διαφορα τετοια θεματα. Εχω παει και εγω σε καρδιολογους να με τσεκαρουν που παντα με πιανει πανικος και εχω 130 σφιγμους απο το τρομερο αγχος μου μήπως και μου βρουν καποιο προβλημα. Αυτο το αγχος για την καρδια μου το ειχε δημιουργισει οταν ειμουν μικρη ενας παθολογος που πηγα να παρω μια απλα βεβαιωση γιατι επαιζα μπασκετ πολλα χρονια και αγχοθηκα καθως πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου ειχα κανει καρδιογραφημα και με ολα αυτα τα καλοδια τρομαξα. με ειχε στειλει λοιπον να παω οποσδηποτε σε καρδιολογο και απο τοτε τρεμω μηπως κατι μου σημβαινει. Οσες φορεσ εκανα υπερυχο δεν μου βρηκαν κατι, απλα ειναι το αγχος, αλλα και παλι εγω υπαρχουν περιοδοι που πιανω τουσ σφηγμους μου, να μετρισω να δω αν παω καλα, οταν εχω αυτο το χασιμου του παλμου, πανικοβαλομαι και τρελενομαι.
Παντως θελω να σας ευχαριστησω για τις εμπηριες σας πραγματικα μου δωσατε μια ανασα ανακουφησης.

----------


## KaterinaA

Εγώ κάποιες αρρυθμίες είχα από παλιά. Μία στο τόσο και κυρίως σε περιόδους που κάπνιζα πολύ (μέχρι και 50 τσιγάρα την ημέρα) και έπινα πολλούς καφέδες. Πριν από κάποια χρόνια λοιπόν, χωρίς να έχει παίξει ακόμα καν κρίση πανικού, το ηλεκτροκαρδιογράφημα κάτι είχε δείξει σε αρρυθμία και ταχυκαρδία αλλά αυτό που μου είχε πει επί λέξη ο καρδιολόγος ήταν ''είσαι πολύ νευρικός άνθρωπος, κοίτα να χαλαρώσεις και κόψε το τσιγάρο''. Δεν μου απέδωσε λοιπόν κάτι παθολογικό. Δεν έδωσα ιδιαίτερη σημασία λοιπόν και όποτε με έπιαναν δεν με τρόμαζαν.

Μετά το περιστατικό αυτό ωστόσο... αχ βαχ... χαμός! Και όταν λέω χαμός εννοώ ότι άρχισα πάλι να νιώθω αυτό το απαίσιο συναίσθημα που σου δημιουργεί αυτός ο άρρυθμος παλμός όλο και περισσότερο. Να σημειώσω ότι το τσιγάρο και την καφείνη τα έχω κόψει εδώ και μήνες. Το άγχος όμως κόβεται? Τον τελευταίο μήνα έχω πλέον πολύ συχνά, σχεδόν καθημερινά. Βέβαια, πλέον ζω και με το φόβο ότι θα κάνω αρρυθμία οπότε, καταλαβαίνεις, το κάνω χειρότερο. Ο γιατρός δεν μου είπε ότι βρήκε κάτι στο τελευταίο καρδιογράφημα. Αντιθέτως μου τόνισε ότι οι δείκτες μου είναι άριστοι και πως θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην ξαναπάω σε γιατρό γιατί, λέει, κυκλοφορούν πολλοί που εκμεταλλεύονται ανθρώπους σαν κι εμάς και τους υποβάλουν σε ένα σωρό εξετάσεις για... προσωπικό τους όφελος! Μου έδωσε Ιnderal, ωστόσο, 1/2 πρωί και 1/2 βράδυ, καθαρά για ψυχολογικούς λόγους μου είπε. Να ρίχνω την ταχυκαρδία όταν με πιάνει πολύ ώστε να μην τρέφω το φόβο μου με περισσότερο άχρηστο άγχος. Αυτά τα φτερουγίσματα, λέει, δεν είναι κάτι που έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα της καρδιάς μου αλλά με τη διαταραχή. Με συμβούλευσε να ξεκινήσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή με κάποιον ψυχίατρο. Σου λέω, ο άνθρωπος με είδε στα χειρότερά μου. 

Βέβαια, ένα μήνα μετά εγώ πάλι φοβάμαι... με αγχώνουν πολύ οι αρρυθμίες. Σημειωτέον, στην οικογένειά μου (ξαδέρφια, θεία, μαμά, αδερφός) όλοι νιώθουμε κατα διαστήματα αρρυθμίες ωστόσο κανείς, μα κανείς, στο σόι δεν έχει παρουσιάσει ποτέ θέμα καρδιάς ούτε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Απλά άγχος. Τώρα κι εγώ τί να πω? Συνεχίζω να φοβάμαι...

Εσύ, πως τις νιώθεις δηλαδή? Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι? Αυτό το πετάρισμα, καμιά φορά κενό και μετά απανωτοί χτύποι, κάτι σαν ''γκντουπ'' άλλοτε... Πφφφφ, τί να πω?

----------


## KaterinaA

Καλώς ήρθες κι εσύ dok... Υπομονή σε όλους μας εύχομαι και ψυχραιμία. Μα να μη μπορούμε, ρε παιδιά, να το πάρουμε χαλαρά με τίποτα? Και μετά βλέπεις κάτι άλλους που έχουν διαγνωσμένα 1002 προβλήματα οργανικά και ζουν τη ζωή τους ανέμελα και με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη. Εκεί είναι που με πιάνει μια ντροπή.... να εξαφανιστώ θέλω. Ουφ... !

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ασε βρε katerina...τις εχω καθε μερα,εδω & εναμιση χρονο,καταλαβαινεις??Μου χουν σπασει το νευρικο μου συστημα!!!Και εχω & δυο παιδια,που οσο να ναι πρεπει να βλεπουν τη μαμα καλα,ευτυχως,προσποιουμαι καλα!Οσο για την ερωτηση σου,ειναι φτερουγισματα,αλλα ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ & το γραφω ετσι γιατι αλλοι τις εχουν και ΔΕΝ τις καταλαβαινουν!Βρε δε πανε να μου εχουν πει οι γιατροι ενα σορο φορες οτι δεν θα παθω κατι απ αυτες,δεν μπορω να ησυχασω,μ ενοχλουν απιστευτα!!Τα interal καθως & πολλα αλλα τα χα παρει & εγω αλλα δεν μ επιαναν!!

----------


## KaterinaA

Πόσο πολύ σε καταλαβαίνω... έτσι ακριβώς, δεν μπορώ να βρω ηρεμία με την καμία. Κοίτα, τα inderal ούτε εμένα μου κάνουν πολλά με τις αρρυθμίες. Εντάξει, ίσως βοηθάνε ψυχολογικά, αλλά πιο πολύ την ταχυκαρδία μου ρίχνουν. Εγώ πάλι να προσποιηθώ στην οικογένειά μου δεν μπορώ. Με πιάνει πανικός, αλλάζω χρώμα, τρέμω... ε, όσο να 'ναι όλο αυτό απαρατήρητο δεν περνάει.. Βέβαια, άλλη η δύναμη της μάνας κι εγώ δεν είμαι... κι έτσι όπως το πάω δεν με βλέπω να γίνομαι και ποτέ. Όλα μαύρα τα βλέπω γύρω μου όταν με πιάσουν, όλα μαύρα και τρομακτικά. Βαρέθηκα, κουράστηκα...

----------


## dok

Εχεις απολιτο δικιο ΚατεριναΑ μου , πραγματικα και εγω ακουω τα χιλια τοσα προβλήματα του κοσμου και λεω μια χαρα ειμαι , παλι ομως οταν επιστρεφω στα δικα μου παλι εγω εκει το χαβα μου. Υπαρχουν περιοδου που ειμαι πολι χαλαρη πολι ψυχολογικα ανεβασμενη και μπορει να μην αντιληφθω καποιο συμπτωμα για παρα πολυ καιρο η και να νιωσω κατι δεν το δινω σημασια , αλλα οταν ειμαι φορτισμενη απο χιλια αλλα που με απασχολουν, δυστηχως χτυπαει με αυτο τον τροπο, Γραφω παιδια ημερολογιο, και κατα τιην διαρκεια των μαυρων αυτων ημερων το ημερολογιο μου ειναι μεσα στην καταθληψη, και υποσχεθηκα στον εαυτο μου οτι οταν γραφω ακομα και αν τα πραγματα δεν μου πηγαινουν πολυ καλα , παντα θα γραφω και κατι καλο που μου συνέβει την καθε μέρα , ετσι για να βλεπω την θετικη πλευρα της ζωης.

----------


## KaterinaA

Το έκανα κι εγώ αυτό με το ημερολόγιο. Εκεί να δείτε μαυρίλα. Ξεσπούσα στις λέξεις... Το διαβάζω καμιά φορά και τώρα (έχω σταματήσει 2 μήνες να γράφω) και με πιάνει τρόμος. Σκέφτομαι πως άντεξα τόση ψυχική πίεση. Διαπίστωσα ότι έγραφα πολύ περισσότερο τις μέρες που ήμουν πολύ πολύ άσχημα. Μετά είχα ξεκινήσει παράλληλα με το ημερολόγιο να γράφω καθημερινά σε ένα άλλο τετράδιο ΜΟΝΟ τα καλά, τις επιτυχίες, έστω και τις πιο μικρές, της μέρας. Αυτό βοήθησε αρκετά στο να πάρω μια μικρή ελπίδα. Κάντο, θα σε βοηθήσει πιστεύω.

----------


## Dimitris78

Καλημέρα,

Δε νομίζω να έχει και πολύ νόημα να σας εξηγήσω τι έχω περάσει.
Λίγο πολύ τα ίδια περνάτε κι εσείς.
Μέχρι και τα 26 μου νόμιζα πως ήμουν άτρωτος, δεν φοβόμουν τίποτα και ειλικρινά ούτε και το θάνατο.
Δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω πότε ακριβώς έγινε το κλικ μέσα μου και κιότεψα έτσι.
Έχω περάσει 2 φορές στη ζωή μου περίοδο άγχους, μία πριν 8-9 χρόνια και μία πάλι φέτος.
7 μήνες έκανα την πρώτη και τώρα, μετράω ήδη ένα χρόνο.
Οι αρρυθμίες το highlight των συμπτωμάτων. Από μικρός τις είχα, γεννήθηκα με ανεπάρκεια τριγλώχινας και έχω και ένα 
θέμα αγωγιμώτητας (τα νεύρα δεν στέλνουν ολόκληρο το ρεύμα από την μιά κοιλία στην άλλη).
Με τόσα τεστ και εξετάσεις που έχω κάνει θα είχα πάρει 5 διδακτορικά.
Δεν πρέπει να ανισυχώ μου είπαν. Την ανεπάρκεια που έχω την έχει το 35% του πλυθισμού και το πρόβλημα αγωγιμότητας
δεν είναι επικύνδυνο.
ΟΚ μα γιατρέ το holter έδειξε 3000 αρρυθμίες το 24ωρο, είναι 2-3 σκιρτίματα το λεπτό.
Και να θέλω να το ξεχάσω δεν μπορώ, είναι ενοχλητικό. 
Σε περιόδους ύφεσης γυρνάω πάλι πίσω στην επιφάνεια, ξαναζώ.
Όταν όμως ξεκινάνε πάλι, ένα χέρι με τραβάει πάλι πίσω στο βυθό.
Δύσπνοιες, ζαλάδες, πόνοι, μουδιάσματα, κράμπες, νευρικός βήχας, πανικός, απαισιοδοξία, κατάθλιψη είναι μόνο λίγα από αυτά που πέρασα φέτος.
Κάθε μέρα στο γιατρό. Η κοπέλα μου στα πρόθυρα να με χωρίσει. Με το δίκιο της. Άντεξε αλλά έκανα κι εγώ προσπάθεια.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό θα άντεχε ακόμα. Δεν πίστευα ότι έχω άγχος. Κι όμως.
Μα είναι δυνατόν η δύσπνοια να κρατάει τόσο καιρό? 7 μήνες με ταλαιπωρεί. Αν δεν είχα πρόβλημα δε θα σταματούσε?
Για να γίνεις καλά πρέπει πρώτα να πιάσεις πάτο.
Το άγχος δεν περνάει τόσο απλά. Θέλει να φτάσεις στα όριά σου.
Αν παίξεις το παιχνίδι του έχεις χάσει από χέρι.
Θα σε πατήσει κάτω και μετά θα φύγει.
Και θα περάσει καιρός, πολύς καιρός.
Οι συγγενείς και οι φίλοι το χαβά τους: "Ξέχασέ το, μην το σκέφτεσαι. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!"
Μα είναι μαλάκες? Νομίζουν ότι είναι τόσο εύκολο? Και πού ξέρουν αυτοί?
Μπορεί να μη ξέρουν, αλλά έχουν κάτι που εγώ δεν έχω. Καθαρό μυαλό.
Όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράξενο σε μερικούς η λύση είναι αλήθεια αυτή.
Να το ξεχάσεις. Αλλά πριν γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να το αποδεχτείς. Να το παραδεχτείς.
Ναι έχω άγχος! Αυτό με τσακίζει, ούτε καρκίνο έχω, ούτε σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας ούτε τίποτα άλλο.
Οι εξετάσεις το πιστοποιούν, εγώ γιατί συνέχεια το αρνούμαι?
Πρέπει λοιπόν να αποδεχτείς ότι έχεις άγχος, αυτό πιστεύω είναι το πρώτο στάδιο της βελτίωσης.
Φοβάμαι όμως... μη πάθω αυτό ή το άλλο... τι να κάνω? Θέλω να το ξεχάσω αλλά δεν μπορώ.
Φοβάμαι.
Τι φοβάσαι?
Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς.

Αν προσπαθήσεις να το ξεχάσεις δεν θα τα καταφέρεις.
Δεν πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις. πρέπει να αψηφίσεις.
Τον πόνο, τις σκέψεις, το θάνατο. Όλα.

Εγώ δεν μπόρεσα.
Έφτασα τόσο χαμηλά που πλέον δεν με ένοιαζε για το πως θα καταλήξω και αν θα πάθω κάτι η δεν θα πάθω.
Κουράστηκα. Δεν είχα κουράγιο να ασχοληθώ άλλο.
Αυτό ήταν. Μέρα με τη μέρα ένοιωθα και πιό καλά.
Εφόσον δεν σκεφτόμουν πιά, τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούσαν.
Πήρε καιρό αλλά τα κατάφερα να βγώ απ' το βούρκο.

Πλέον μόνο οι αρρυθμίες επιμένουν. Φοβαμαι μη ξαναγυρίσω πίσω στα ίδια αλλά δεν το μεγαλοποιώ.
Παίρνω και φάρμακα (για την αρρυθμία - lopresor για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται) αλλά δεν βλέπω να κάνουν και τίποτα.
Τουλάχιστον είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά, κάτι είναι κι αυτό.

Παιδιά είναι δύσκολο πράγμα το άγχος αλλά σκεφτείτε και αυτούς που έχουν πραγματικά προβλήματα και αρρώστιες.
Πρέπει να συγκεντρωθούμε στο να ζούμε τη ζωή μας και όχι να σκεφτόμαστε τι θα μας βρεί.

Κάποιος μου έδωσε το παρακάτω σε ένα κομμάτι χαρτί.
Στη φάση που ήμουν τότε όταν το διάβασα έμπηξα τα κλάματα.
Μετά ένοιωσα καλύτερα.
Κάθε φορά που με έπαιρνε από κάτω το έβγαζα και το διάβαζα.
Πιστεύω πως με βοήθησε πολύ.

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει και κάποιον άλλο.

_Ένας αετός έπεσε στα χέρια μοχθηρού αλήτη,
που τον έδεσε με χοντρή αλυσίδα.
Ο βασιλιάς των αιθέρων έκαμε πολλά 
μάταια φτερουγίσματα για να ελευθερωθεί.
Έπειτα τον κατέλαβε η μελαγχολία της σκλαβιάς,
δέυτερη αλυσίδα χονδρότερη από την πρώτη.
Κάποτε όμως η σκουριά έσπασε τον ένα κρίκο
της αλυσίδας, αλλά το σκλαβωμένο πουλί δεν 
το αντελήφθη. Άν έκανε μόνο ένα βήμα,
μόνο ένα φτερούγισμα... θα μπορούσε να σπαθήσει 
το γαλάζιο ουρανό. Είχε απελπισθεί.
Και δεν υπάρχει χονδρότερη αλυσίδα από την απελπισία._

Φιλικά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Dimitri,μπραβο,μπραβοοοοο!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!Τα λες πολυ πολυ ωραια!!Πως ομως βρε παιδι μου καταφερες αυτες τις βασανιστικες αρρυθμιες να τις αγνοεις????ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ????Δεν σ ενοχλουν????????:confused::confused:

----------


## KaterinaA

Πολύ ωραίο το κείμενό σου, Dimitri και άμεσο. Είναι μια όαση ελπίδας όταν ακούς ιστορίες ανθρώπων που πέρασαν τα ίδια και κατάφεραν να βγουν από το πηγάδι, όπως μ' αρέσει να λέω. Προσωπικά είναι στιγμές που νιώθω ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνω καλά ποτέ, τόσα πισωγυρίσματα, τόσες προσπάθειες που μένουν λειψές, τόσες χαμένες ελπίδες αυτούς τους 6 μήνες. Τώρα είμαι πάλι στη βουτιά, βυθίζομαι όλο και πιο κάτω. Το αστείο είναι ότι πριν ένα μήνα πέρασα μια περίοδο αρκετά καλή, όχι ότι ήμουν απόλυτα σταθερή, αλλά έδειχνα σημάδια έντονης βελτίωσης. Το άγχος υπήρχε μεν, ωστόσο με άφηνε να ζω την καθημερινότητά μου με χαμόγελο κυρίως γιατί έβλεπα την πρόοδο. Πριν λίγο καιρό, επανήλθαν οι αρρυθμίες και μάλιστα συχνότερες. Ε, αυτό ήταν αρκετό για να με στείλει πίσω ξανά. Και από τότε, κάθε μέρα κάνω κι ένα βήμα πιο πίσω και πιο πίσω σε σημείο να αρχίζουν να επανεμφανίζονται και συμπτώματα που - πόσο χαζά! - θεωρούσα ότι είχα αφήσει στις μέρες της κολάσεως. Το κακό είναι ότι πλέον δεν αισθάνομαι πως έχω την αντοχή να ξανακάνω όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια από την αρχή. Γιατί πραγματικά έχω προσπαθήσει πολύ όλους αυτούς τους μήνες. Και μάλιστα μόνη, ο φίλος μου δεν ήταν τόσο υπομονετικός σαν την κοπέλα σου και την έκανε. Δεν τον κατηγορώ, είναι δύσκολο.

Και, όντως βρε φίλε μου, πώς το καταφέρνεις να αγνοείς το απαίσιο αυτό αίσθημα των αρρυθμιών? Μπράβο σου...

----------


## Dimitris78

Να σας πω ότι το έχω καταφέρει θα είναι ψέμα.
Φυσικά και με ενοχλεί. Το αγνοοώ ως ένα σημείο.
Αν οι γιατροί έχουν επιβεβαιώσει ότι είναι ακίνδυνες δεν έχουμε τίποτα να φοβηθούμε.
Το συνετό είναι όποιος έχει αρρυθμίες να το ελέγξει.
Triplex, καρδιογράφημα και αν επιμένουν ή δεν φανούν στο καρδιογράφημα και Holter ρυθμού.
Οι περισσότεροι έχουν τις καλοήθεις. Έκτοπες υπερκοιλιακές. Άν είναι άλλου τύπου τότε υπάρχει κάποιο παθολογικό αίτιο το οποίο θα χρήζει και κάποιας διαφορετικής αντιμετώπισης.
Στο τέλος της εξέτασης κάνω πάντα την ίδια ερώτηση:
-Γιατρέ μπορώ να γυμνάζομαι κανονικά;
-Φυσικά και μπορείς, θα συνεχίσεις να κάνεις ότι και πριν. Η άσκηση μόνο καλό θα σου κάνει.

Κάθε μέρα βρίσκω και μια διακιολογία για να μην πάω γυμναστήριο. Φοβάμαι ακόμα.
Άσε να περάσει καμια βδομάδα μπάς και καλυτερέψω και μετα.
Το λέω μήνες τώρα.
Με τι κότσια να πάω? Εγώ που κάθε 10 λεπτά πιάνω το σφυγμό στα κρυφά μη με δούνε.

Αυτή τη στιγμή χαίρομαι που έχω ανακάμψει ψυχολογικά.
Οι αρρυθμίες με χαλάνε, αλλά το να έχω σώας τας φρένας είναι πιό σημαντικό για μένα τώρα.
Θα φύγουν κι αυτές που θα πάνε.

Κατερίνα λες ότι είσαι έτσι 6 μήνες ή κατάλαβα λάθος?
Είναι πολύς καιρός γι'αυτόν που το περνάει. Μπορεί να πάρει παραπάνω, μην απελπίζεσαι όμως.
Θα πάρει περισσότερο αλλά μη μπείς σε διαδικασία να το σκεφτείς.
Το άγχος βγαίνει με το βελόνι και μπαίνει με το τσουβάλι.
Όποιος νομίζει ότι μπορεί να γίνει καλά από τη μιά μέρα στην άλλη κάνει μεγάλο λάθος και αυτό θα ενεργήσει εις βάρος του.
Σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα, το άγχος είναι η αιτία. Ο φόβος επίσης.
Το άγχος φέρνει ένα σωρό ψυχοσωματικές διαταραχές, η αρρυθμία είναι μία από αυτές.
Πριν 8 χρόνια είχα περάσει πάλι τα ίδια. Και τότε οι αρρυθμίες ήταν έντονες όπως τώρα.
Αποδείχτηκε πως το άγχος μου επιβάρυνε την κατάσταση. Για 8 χρόνια μετά ήμουν καθαρός. 
Ούτε άγχος ούτε αρρυθμίες. (τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο συχνές και ενοχλητικές, όπως σας είπα τις έχω από μικρός)
Τι έγινε δηλαδή γιατρεύτηκα ως δια μαγείας? Ε όχι.
Όταν το άγχος είναι έντονο είναι έντονες και οι αρρυθμίες.

Σκέψου την καλή περίοδο που λές ότι πέρασες.
Τι έγινε νομίζεις? Έφτιαξε η καρδιά σου και μετά ξαναχάλασε? Ε όχι.

Θυμίσου πως ήσουν πριν από όλα αυτά.
Με δεδομένο ότι δεν έχεις σοβαρό καρδιακό πρόβλημα, να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα ξαναγίνεις πάλι όπως πριν.
Να είσαι σίγουρη.
Να είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρη.
Στο λέω χωρίς να θέλω να σε κάνω να νοιώσεις καλύτερα.
Το ότι θα επιστρέψεις στην παλιά σου ζωή είναι δεδομένο.
Αυτό που δεν είναι δεδομένο είναι το πότε.
Πέρασες δύσκολη περίοδο με το γεγονός του πατέρα σου.
Δεν είμαι σε θέση να το καταλάβω γιατι έχω τους γονείς μου δόξα το θεό.
Παρόλα αυτά ο πατέρας μου είχε πάθει έμφραγμα πρίν χρόνια και έκανε μπαλονάκι, έτσι ξεκίνησε κι εμένα η πρώτη περίοδος.
Τώρα τον βλέπω να δουλεύει από το πρωί ως το βράδυ στα χωράφια στα 60 του και μένω μαλάκας. 
Εγώ με τα βίας ανεβαίνω τα σκαλιά...

Στις αρχές της χρονιάς έχασα κοντινό μου φίλο στην ηλικία μου από καρκίνο.
Ο χαμός του με τσάκισε, παρόλα αυτά δεν με επιρρέασε αμέσως. Έκανε όμως την αρχή.

PANH - Κατερίνα
Ένας θάνατος είναι δύσκολος να ξεχαστεί και να ξεπεραστεί.
Εμείς όμως μένουμε πίσω, θέλοντας και μη πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να ζούμε.
Πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε σε μας. Δεν εξυπηρετεί κανένα να ζούμε υποφέροντας.
Η καλύτερη ζωή θα ξαναρθεί.
Και θα έρχεται σαν μια σταγόνα μέρα με τη μέρα.
Πιστέψτε το και θα γίνει.

Οι αρρυθμίες εντείνονται με το άγχος αυτό το ξέρετε ήδη.
Αντιμετωπίστε αυτό και τα υπόλοιπα θα φτιάξουν να είστε σίγουρες.

Κάντε το παρακάτω ψυχολογικό τρικ.
Κλείστε τα μάτια και κάντε δύο νοητούς κύκλους στο σκοτάδι.
Ένα τεράστιο και ένα πολύ μικρό.
Στον μικρό βάλτε την πιό αισιόδοξη σκέψη / ανάμνηση που μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε.
Στον μεγάλο βάλτε όλα τα άσχημα συναισθήματα που έχετε αυτό τον καιρό.
Επικεντρωθείτε στο να μικρύνετε το μεγάλο κύκλο και να μεγαλώσετε το μικρό.
Μεγαλώστε τα καλά συναισθήματα και φέρτε τα πιό κοντά μέχρι να πιάσουν όλο το οπτικό πεδίο σας, απομακρύνετε τα κακά μέχρι να εξαφανιστούν.

Μπορεί να μη νοιώσετε τίποτα, αλλά το υποσυνείδητο σας θα το μεταφράσει χωρίς να το καταλάβετε.

Φιλικά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δημητρη,θελω να σ ευχαριστησω για αυτα τα μηνυματα,γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ τονοτικο να διαβαζουμε τετοια λογια απο εναν ανθρωπο που εχει αισθανθει οτι & εμεις!!Ξερεις βρε Δημητρη,κι εγω στο τελος της επισκεψης απ τον γιατρο,ρωταω(για 100η φορα!!)="θα παθω κατι,θα πεθανω μ αυτες??"(αρρυθμιες)και η απαντηση απο ΟΛΟΥΣ που εχω παει ειναι οχι,αλλα αυτο το οχι "δουλευει" μεσα στο μυαλο μου για λιγες μερες(ας πουμε οτι καπως με καθησυχαζει),οταν ομως οι μαλ....ς συνεχιζουν,αρχιζει & φευγουν τα λογια των γιατρων & ερχεται η σκεψη="μα τοοοοσο καιρο,γιατι δεν φευγουν??Μηπως τελικα οι αρρυθμιες προκαλεσουν σοβαρο προβλημα στην καρδια & "αντε γεια"??????:mad::mad:

----------


## Dimitris78

ΡΑΝΗ,
Έτσι κάνω κι εγώ, το ίδιο ακριβώς.
Καθησυχάζομαι για λίγες μέρες και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.
Εντελώς οι σκέψεις δεν φεύγουν ποτέ. Ειναι εκεί σε μια γωνιά και περιμένουν.
Μόλις σε βρούν σε ευαίσθητη στιγμή τσούπ σου ορμάνε.

Πριν 2 μήνες πέρασα μια ίωση, φαρυγγίτιδα από στρεπτόκοκκο.
Επίσης είχα σουβλιές και κράμπες σε όλο μου το σώμα.
Κάπου διάβασα στο internet για το ρευματικό πυρετό ότι προκαλείται από το στρεπτόκκοκο και ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσει μόνιμη βλάβη σε βαλβίδες της καρδιάς.
Είχα και τα ρευματικά συμπτώματα... λέω αυτό είναι σίγουρα.
Κάθε μέρα για εξετάσεις ήμουν. Φυσικά ούτε καν πλησίασα στο να έχω κάτι τέτοιο.

Μια συμβουλή:
Σταματήστε να διαβάζετε ιατρικά θέματα στο ίντερνετ!
Γνωστός μου γιατρός μου είπε ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν αυξηθεί οι δουλειές τους γιατί μπαίνουν όλοι στο ίντενρετ,
κάνουν διάγνωση από μόνοι τους, τους δημιουργείται φόβος και τρέχουν στο γιατρό με το παραμικρό.

Κι εγώ διάβασα κάπου ότι αν δεν αντιμετωπιστούν οι πολλές αρρυθμίες αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες να πάθεις ζημιά, από έμφραγμα μέχρι και εγκεφαλικό.
Το θέμα είναι ότι θα τα πάθω και τα 2 αν συνεχίσω να το σκέφτομαι όλη μέρα.

Μια μικρή χαρά, μιά μικρή βελτίωση μέρα με τη μέρα και η διάθεση αλλάζει.
Σιγά σιγά όμως. Έχεις προσέξει ότι αυτό το τονίζω συνέχεια.

Θα σου περάσουν τα συμπτώματα και ούτε θα το καταλάβεις.
Θα περάσει καιρός και σε κάποια άσχετη στιγμή θα το συνηδειτοποιήσεις.
Δεν θα πιστεύεις πόσο εύκολα σου πέρασε και για ποιό λόγο.
Θα καταλάβεις πως τόσο καιρό τρωγόσουν με τα ρούχα σου.
Έκανες κακό στον εαυτό σου, με το να πολεμάς να του κάνεις καλό.

Όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα με θυμηθείτε...

φιλικά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Kostandino

Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, αντιμετωπίζω μια ιδιόμορφη κατάσταση ταχυκαρδίας κατά την διάρκεια της νύχτας. Να αναφέρω ότι από 15 ετών γυμνάζομαι σε τακτική βάση (και με αντιστάσεις/ βάρη, και αερόβια και ομαδικά προγράμματα). Όσον αφορά το βάρος μου, κυμαίνεται εντός φυσιολογικών ορίων (75- 80kg., με ύψος 183cm.). Έχω πραγματοποιήσει όλες τις σχετικές εξετάσεις (ΚΓ, ΥΓ, Holter, Tilt Test). Στο Tilt Test διαπιστώθηκε ότι δεν μπορώ να στέκομαι αρκετή ώρα όρθιος και ακίνητος (γι' αυτό όταν ήμουν μικρός και στεκόμουν όρθιος [πχ στην εκκλησία] λιποθυμούσα. Όμως, δεν ξέρω εάν αυτό σχετίζεται με κάτι που μου συμβαίνει τα βράδια: Κατά τις ώρες 02:30 - 03:00 (κάτι που το έχω διαπιστώσει), ξυπνάω, γιατί νιώθω δυσφορία, μούδιασμα στα κάτω άκρα, αδυναμία, τάση λιποθυμίας, και μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα έντονη και ακανόνιστη ταχυκαρδία. Να σημειώσω, ότι όταν ξυπνάω, τις αρχικές στιγμές νιώθω κάτι σαν 'ανεπάρκεια λειτουργίας' στην καρδιά: Ότι χτυπάει αρκετά αργά, και με αδύνατο ρυθμό. Μετά, μου έρχεται πάντα η τάση για εντερική κένωση. Η διάρκεια των γεγονότων είναι περίπου 10 λεπτά. Μετά όμως δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ εύκολα, και υποσυνείδητα προτιμώ και νιώθω πιο ασφαλής με το να παραμείνω ξύπνιος. Γιατί όμως συμβαίνουν τέτοια γεγονότα? Δεν εμφανίζεται συχνά αυτό το φαινόμενο, αλλά σποραδικά και αναμενόμενα. Έχει συμβεί και σε άλλους κάτι παρόμοιο? Είναι μια τέτοια κατάσταση επικίνδυνη (δηλ. μπορεί να εμφανιστούν καρδιακά επεισόδια από αυτό που συμβαίνει?)

----------


## essie

Καλώς ήρθατε Δημήτρη78 και κατερίναΑ στην παρέα μας. Πραγματικά είμαστε πάρα πολλοί. Και εμένα ο γιατρός μου αυτό μου είπε με το ιντερνετ. Κάποια φορά πήγα και του είπα πως έχω στηθάγχη. Με ρωτάει τι έχω και το κατάλαβα. Του λεώ τα συμπτώματα και μου είπε πως αυτό δεν είναι στηθάγχη αυτό είναι άγχος. Ετσι και εγώ τον ρώτησα ποια είναι τα συμπτώματα της στηθάγχης ώστε να τα ξέρω και να πάω στο γιατρό όταν τα νοιώσω. Και μου είπε "ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ" !

----------


## Dimitris78

Κωνσταντίνε καλησπέρα,
Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς είχα κι εγώ παρόμοιο περιστατικό μια - δυό φορές.
Για να μην αναφέρεις άλλο πρόβλημα από αυτό της ορθοστασίας ας υποθέσουμε πως η καρδιά σου είναι μια χαρά.
Λογικά θα σου είχαν πει αν είχες κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα.
Θα έχεις κανει τουλάχιστον γενικές εξετάσεις αίματος οπότε γενικά θα είσαι οκ.

Στον ύπνο σου βλέπεις εφιάλτες και ξυπνάς ή ξυπνάς λόγω δυσφορίας?
Νοιώθεις δυσφορία στην καρδία ή στην αναπνοή και ξυπνάς?
Έχεις παρατηρήσει όταν παθαίνεις τα περιστατικά, προηγουμένως να είχες περάσει μια δύσκολη μέρα?

Η ταχυκαρδία που σε πιάνει μετά είναι από το φόβο σου, επίσης και η εντερική κένωση.
Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία σε αυτό.
Με δεδομένα όλα αυτά πιστεύω - χωρίς να θέλω να το παιξω γιατρός - αφού έχεις αποκλείσει άλλα παθολογικά αίτια, ότι πάσχεις από διατάραχή πανικού, όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα.

Έχω ξυπνήσει μέσα στη νύχτα από δυσφορία στην αναπνοή.
Ξυπνησα, προσπαθούσα να πάρω ανάσα και δε μου έφτανε ο αέρας.
Στη συνέχεια σκέψεις ότι τρελαίνομαι, ότι ανοίγει το μυαλό μου στα 2.
Το κεφάλι μου έκαιγε στο κούτελο σα να μου είχες ακουμπήσει πυρωμένο σίδερο.
Στη συνέχεια φόβος, φούσκωμα στο στομάχι, ταχυκαρδία, κένωση.

Οι κρίσεις πανικού κρατάνε το πολύ 10 - 15 λεπτά.
Το ότι το παθαίνεις μόνο στο ύπνο σου και όχι και κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρα δεν έχω άποψη.
Ψάξε να βρείς τι είναι αυτό που σε απασχολεί.
Αν υπάρχει κάποια στρεσσογόνα πηγή στο περιβάλλον σου.
Από το πιό μικρό και ασήμαντο μέχρι το πιό μεγάλο.
Προσπάθησε να αποφύγεις όλα αυτά που σε χαλάνε.
Επικεντρώσου σε αυτά που γουστάρεις κι αγαπάς.

Και προπάντων:
ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ

Αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό θα στο είχαν πεί.
Κοίτα να τα βρείς με τον εαυτό σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## KaterinaA

Το έχω βιώσει κι εγώ αυτό, Κωνσταντίνε, και μάλιστα τελευταία πολύ συχνά. Σε εμένα συμβαίνει κυρίως στο μεσοδιάστημα ύπνου και μη και πετάγομαι πάνω πανικόβλητη με βαθιά εισπνοή αφού νιώθω ότι ''κάτι'' μου παίρνει τον αέρα και με ένα αίσθημα ιλίγγου. Πολλές φορές θέλησα να το περιγράψω αλλά δεν βρίσκω λόγια. Σαν κάποιος να σε έχει πετάξει στη θάλασσα ενώ είσαι λιπόθυμος και ξαφνικά εκεί που βυθίζεσαι ανοίγεις τα μάτια σου και ενστικτωδώς προσπαθείς να ανέβεις στην επιφάνεια χωρίς να καταλαβαίνεις καν τί συμβαίνει. Πολύ αστεία το διατυπώνω ως εξής... νιώθω ότι μου φεύγει η ψυχή. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά αυτό μου έρχεται σαν εικόνα αμέσως κάθε φορά που το βιώνω. Και ναι, είναι τρομακτικό, πολύ, ωστόσο, εγώ πλέον το συγκεκριμένο το έχω συνηθίσει.

Δημήτρη, να είσαι καλά πάντα και να χρησιμοποιείς τη δύναμή σου σε κάθε δυσκολία. Πολύ υποστηρικτικά και βοηθητικά τα κείμενά σου, σε ευχαριστούμε. Ναι, 6 μήνες τώρα είμαι έτσι. Πίστευα ότι τελευταία σημειώνω πρόοδο ωστόσο πρόσφατα πήγα πίσω πάλι. Το θέμα είναι ότι κουράστηκα να προσπαθώ και να υπομένω. Ξέρεις, καμιά φορά με πιάνει το παράπονο και λέω ... γιατί γαμώ το εγώ να πρέπει να προσπαθώ και να παλεύω για κάτι που άλλοι το έχουν δεδομένο? Γιατί να χάνω μέρες, μήνες, χρόνια από τη δική μου ζωή πολεμώντας με έναν αόρατο εχθρό τον οποίο μάλιστα μισθώνει ο ίδιος μου α εαυτός να με επισκέπτεται? Πολλά γιατί αναπάντητα και η αναμενόμενη θλίψη μετά... Και όλα αυτά ένας φαύλος κύκλος. Σήμερα η ψυχοθεραπεύτριά μου με ''μάλωσε''... Τα παράτησα μου είπε, τα άφησα να με κυριεύσουν πάλι. Δίκιο είχε, τα άφησα... Κουράστηκα, όμως, ρε γαμώ το. Αυτό κανείς δεν το καταλαβαίνει? Τέλος πάντων, ήταν ένα καλό χαστούκι νομίζω από μέρους της, σαν να με αφύπνισε λίγο και καθώς γύριζα σπίτι ένιωσα πως πρέπει να συνεχίσω να παιδεύομαι, αν θέλω κάποια στιγμή να μην παιδεύομαι άλλο.

Ουφ... Παλιοαρρυθμίες!

----------


## essie

Δημήτρη πραγματικά πολυ εμψυχωτικά αυτά που γράφεις. Εχεις μάλλον πολύ περισσότερη δύναμη απο εμάς. Είναι πολλές οι φορές που με πιάνει η δύσπνοια και η ταχυκαρδία και λέω στον εαυτό μου "οχι σήμερα δεν θα σε αφήσω να μου χαλάσεις το κέφι" Και όμως με κερδίζει!!! Δεν ξέρω τι δεν κάνω καλά. Σίγουρα κάτι δεν κάνω καλά αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω βρεί το κουμπί μου. 
Ο ψυχολόγος μου λέει πως η κρίση πανικού είναι σαν τον πυρετό. Απλά προειδοποιεί πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Αν βρείς αυτό το κάτι μετά ξέρεις και το βοηθάς να θεραπευτεί!!!

----------


## essie

Καλημέρα. Αντε πάλι θα κάνω την ερώτηση μου. Ενα κενό που νοιώθω ανάμεσα στο στήθος λέτε να έχει σχέση με την καρδιά; Ξέρω πως είναι άγχος αλλά μήπως έτσι για να σιγουρευτώ μου το επιβεβαιώσετε και εσεις. Φυσάω και ξεφυσάω αλλά δεν φεύγει το άτιμο!

----------


## Dimitris78

KaterinaA, essie,
Σας ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλιά σας, ως ένας άνθρωπος που έχω ζήσει και ακόμη ζω αυτές τις καταστάσεις, γνωρίζω απο την καλή και την ανάποδη τι περνάτε πολλοί εδώ μέσα.
Κι εγώ ένας από εσάς είμαι.
Όλον αυτό τον καιρό, απασχόλησα πολλούς. Τους γονείς μου, την αδερφή μου, συγγενείς και φίλους, και πιό πολύ την κοπέλα μου, που με τραβολόγαγε κάθε 3 και λίγο στα νοσοκομεία.
Όλοι με τη δική τους άποψη. Κάθε ένας έλεγε και τα δικά του. Αναγνωρίζω ότι προσπαθούσε ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του να με βοηθήσει, να μου δώσει δύναμη.
Τα λόγια όμως ανθρώπων που έχουν βιώσει και έχουν πολεμήσει με τα στοιχειά που πολεμάμε και μείς, αποκτούν μεγάλύτερο αντίκτυπο μέσα μας.
Ενας τέτοιος άνθρωπος μπορεί να σε καταλάβει 100% σε σχέση με κάποιον που δεν έχει βιώσει τίποτα από αυτά.
Ακούγοντας να σου λέει ότι ήταν κι αυτός στη θέση σου κάποια στιγμή και τώρα τον βλέπεις να είναι καλά σου δίνει την ελπίδα που μέσα σου άρχιζε να σβήνει.

Όταν ήμουν σε χάλια κατάσταση, δεν είχα όρεξη για τίποτα, είχα χάσει το ενδιαφέρον μου, για όλα.
Δεν είχα όρεξη ούτε καν να μιλήσω, να βγώ έξω μια βόλτα, τίποτα.
Τα αστεία δεν με άγγιζαν και πολλές φορές αισθανόμουν τύψεις όταν γελούσα με κάποιο από αυτά.
Να χορέψω? Ούτε λόγος. Φοβόμουν μη σωριαστώ κατευθείαν.
Σεξ? Ας μη το σχολιάσω. Καλύτερα να δούλευα κάτεργα...
Είχα φτάσει στα όρια της κατάθλιψης. 
Νόμιζα πως δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή.
Δεν πήρα φάρμακα, εκτός από ένα αντισπασμωδικό στομάχου το οποίο είχε και ηρεμηστική δράση, γιατί τα γαστρεντερολογικά μου κάναν πανηγύρι.
Δεν έβρισκα ενδιαφέρον σε τίποτα, ασχολούμουν 24 ώρες το 24ωρο με τον εαυτό μου και όλοι οι άλλοι ασχολούταν μαζί μου.
Είχα καταντήσει εγωκεντρικός σαν ένα πεντάχρονο παιδί. 
Έβρισκα καταφύγιο και προσωρινή ανακούφιση στα λόγια των γύρω μου, μέχρι που και οι γύρω μου άρχισαν να ξεσπούν σιγά σιγά.
Σε κάποια φάση ντρεπόμουν να τους αντικρύσω. 
Έπρεπε να κάνω κάτι. 
Έπρεπε να γίνω καλά...

Το λάθος μου ήταν ότι δεν προσπάθησα να επικοινωνήσω με άτομα σαν εμένα.
π.χ. σε αυτό εδώ το forum ή σε κάποιο ανάλογο.
Άν το είχα κάνει μπορεί να το είχα ξεπεράσει.
Το κάνω τώρα έστω και καθυστερημένα.
Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάποιον με τα λόγια μου, θα ήταν η μεγαλύτερή μου χαρά.

Χθές βράδυ είχα ένα περιστατικό πανικού πάλι.
Την ώρα που ξάπλωσα για ύπνο ανέβασα παλμούς.
Πρέπει να είχα 120-130 σφυγμούς.
Προσπάθησα να το ξεχάσω και να κοιμηθώ. Μάταια...
Σηκώθηκα έκλεισα τα μάτια και άρχισα να παίρνω αργές αναπνοές.
Αργή εισπνοή από τη μύτη, εκπνοή απ'το στόμα.
Η σκέψη μου επικεντρώθηκε μόνο στις αναπνοές, δε σκεφτόμουν τίποτε άλλο
Για 10 λεπτά.
Οι παλμοί έπεσαν και μέσα σε 5 λεπτά κοιμήθηκα σαν πουλάκι.

Τα πάντα είναι στο μυαλό μας παιδιά.
Αν καταφέρουμε να χαλιναγωγήσουμε τους φόβους μας θα είμαστε μιά χαρά.
Μας περιμένουν πολλά ακόμα σ' αυτή τη ζωή κι αν σκύβουμε το κεφάλι με αυτά, με τι κουράγιο θα αντιμετωπίσουμε τα υπόλοιπα?

Δε θα τα παρατήσω.
Θέλω να ζήσω, και να ζήσω μιά ζωή φυσιολογική.
Πολεμάω τον εαυτό μου, ενώ θα έπρεπε να πολεμάω με τον εαυτό μου.

Αύριο κάνω πρόταση γάμου στην κοπέλα μου. 
Αν πεί ναι την πάτησε... χαχαχαχαχαχα

φιλικά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## essie

Αχ Δημήτρη μου ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα ενθαρυτικά σου λόγια. Πράγματι είναι όλα μέσα στο μυαλό μας και είναι στο χέρι μας να τα αλλάξουμε. 
Πολύ όμορφο αυτό για την πρόταση γάμου. Πιστεύω πως θα είναι κάποια χαρακτιριστική ημερομηνία για εσάς γι΄αυτό και θα είναι αυριο. Και είμαι σίγουρη πως αφού τόσο καιρό είναι στο πλάϊ σου με αυτή την ιστορία αξίζει να είναι για πάντα. Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα τα καλύτερα. Γιατί ναι θα πει. Είμαι σίγουρη γι΄αυτό!

----------


## Dimitris78

essie,

Ναι κλείνουμε 5 χρόνια αύριο.
Έχει υπομείνει πολλά μαζί μου.
Ελπίζω όχι κι άλλα.

----------


## oneofthosedays

dimitri pernaw akrivws ta idia kai pistevw kai lew akrivws ayta pou les!!! mou anevases th diathesh :D oloi etsi prepei na to vlepume!
kai as parameinw se ayto pu eipes gt thelw oloi na to akousoun...kai egw to mono farmako pou phra htan gia to stomaxi mou gt logiko me toso agxos to xw kapsei :P
kai 2 fores ena atarax gia na koimhthw nwris epeidh eixa yperentash...tipota allo kai oute prokeitai....paidia oxi farmaka ola sto diko mas myalo einai ara mporume monoi mas na ta diwxoume exete ypomonh!!! ;)

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε ποσο χαρουμενη & συγκινημενη με κανουν τετοια μηνυματα!!Μπραβο Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ειναι μεγααααααλη ΤΥΧΗ να εχεις εναν ανθρωπο διπλα σου που ν αντεχει & να αγαπα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ & πολυυυυυ!!!!Εχω την τυχη να εχω & εγω στο πλαι μου εναν τετοιο ανθρωπο,που ειναι ο θησαυρος μου εδω & 12 χρονια & μου χαρισε & δυο θησαυρακια!!!!!!!!Ευχομαι,μεσ  απ την καρδια μου, να σου πανε ολα υπεροχα,το αξιζεις!!!!!!!!!:)

----------


## Dimitris78

Είπε Ναι...
:)

----------


## essie

> Είπε Ναι...
> :)


Καλημέρα.
Συγχαρητήρια....με το καλό. Να είστε πάντα ευτυχισμένοι!

----------


## KaterinaA

Μπράβοοοοοοοοο !!!!!!!!!! Να είστε πάντα ευτυχισμένοι και δυνατοί, Δημήτρη. Τις θερμότερες ευχές μου!

----------


## Dimitris78

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και στα δικά σας οι ανύπαντροι.

Όχι κι άσχημα για κάποιον που πριν 3 μήνες κατέβαινε στον Άδη.

Πιστέψτε πως θα έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες και θα γίνει.

----------


## KaterinaA

Δεν έχεις ιδέα πόσο ελπιδοφόρο είναι αυτό που λες... Για κάποιους ιδιαίτερα που είναι ακόμα στον Άδη.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τις θερμοτερες ευχες μου!!!!!Παιδια,ο σωστος ανθρωπος στο πλαι σου ειναι το μεγαλυτερο τζοκερ που μπορεις να πιασεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostandino

> Κωνσταντίνε καλησπέρα,
> Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς είχα κι εγώ παρόμοιο περιστατικό μια - δυό φορές.
> Για να μην αναφέρεις άλλο πρόβλημα από αυτό της ορθοστασίας ας υποθέσουμε πως η καρδιά σου είναι μια χαρά.
> Λογικά θα σου είχαν πει αν είχες κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα.
> Θα έχεις κανει τουλάχιστον γενικές εξετάσεις αίματος οπότε γενικά θα είσαι οκ.
> 
> Στον ύπνο σου βλέπεις εφιάλτες και ξυπνάς ή ξυπνάς λόγω δυσφορίας?
> Νοιώθεις δυσφορία στην καρδία ή στην αναπνοή και ξυπνάς?
> Έχεις παρατηρήσει όταν παθαίνεις τα περιστατικά, προηγουμένως να είχες περάσει μια δύσκολη μέρα?
> ...


 ================================================== ==========
Έλα Δημήτρη,
ίσως και να είναι όντως έτσι: Εξάλλου, μου έχει συμβεί τόσες πολλές φορές (πάνω από 60 φορές in lifetime), όπου εάν υπήρχε οργανικό πρόβλημα κάτι θα είχε συμβεί.. Πάντως, η φυσιολογία της καρδιάς είναι τόσο περίπλοκη, όπου η λειτουργίες της επηρεάζονται από αναρίθμητους παράγοντες.. Σχετικά με τις αρρυθμίες, γνωρίζω ότι εμφανίζονται (σπάνια όμως, και σε περιορισμένο βαθμό) χωρίς όμως το τι τις προκαλεί. Σίγουρα, ως χαρακτήρας είμαι ευαίσθητος και ήπιος, και ίσως κάπως να αντιδράει ο οργανισμός μου με αυτόν τον τρόπο [όπως πχ όταν εκνευριζόμαστε από κάποιο γεγονός, το ίδιο μπορεί και να στενοχωρηθούμε εάν είμαστε άλλων πεποιθήσεων και αντίληψης). Ίσως όσοι ξεσπούν να μην βιώνουν τέτοια συμπτώματα.. ------------- Θα ήθελα να παραθέσω ένα site σχετικά με οργανικές καρδιακές παθήσεις, που πολλές φορές δεν είναι εμφανείς στο άτομο. Είναι το www.sads.org.uk [στα Αγγλικά]. Ίσως να φανεί χρήσιμο σε πολλά άτομα..
Αυτά προς το παρόν. Πάω να ξεκουραστώ γιατί από την Δευτέρα έχω προσβληθεί από την γρίπη Α (Η1Ν1) και με έχει εξαντλήσει. (για την γρίπη δείτε στο www.keel.prg.gr).
Καλό Σαβ/κο σε όλους ΄)

----------


## dora-agxos

> ================================================== ==========
> Έλα Δημήτρη,
> ίσως και να είναι όντως έτσι: Εξάλλου, μου έχει συμβεί τόσες πολλές φορές (πάνω από 60 φορές in lifetime), όπου εάν υπήρχε οργανικό πρόβλημα κάτι θα είχε συμβεί.. Πάντως, η φυσιολογία της καρδιάς είναι τόσο περίπλοκη, όπου η λειτουργίες της επηρεάζονται από αναρίθμητους παράγοντες.. Σχετικά με τις αρρυθμίες, γνωρίζω ότι εμφανίζονται (σπάνια όμως, και σε περιορισμένο βαθμό) χωρίς όμως το τι τις προκαλεί. Σίγουρα, ως χαρακτήρας είμαι ευαίσθητος και ήπιος, και ίσως κάπως να αντιδράει ο οργανισμός μου με αυτόν τον τρόπο [όπως πχ όταν εκνευριζόμαστε από κάποιο γεγονός, το ίδιο μπορεί και να στενοχωρηθούμε εάν είμαστε άλλων πεποιθήσεων και αντίληψης). Ίσως όσοι ξεσπούν να μην βιώνουν τέτοια συμπτώματα.. ------------- Θα ήθελα να παραθέσω ένα site σχετικά με οργανικές καρδιακές παθήσεις, που πολλές φορές δεν είναι εμφανείς στο άτομο. Είναι το www.sads.org.uk [στα Αγγλικά]. Ίσως να φανεί χρήσιμο σε πολλά άτομα..
> Αυτά προς το παρόν. Πάω να ξεκουραστώ γιατί από την Δευτέρα έχω προσβληθεί από την γρίπη Α (Η1Ν1) και με έχει εξαντλήσει. (για την γρίπη δείτε στο www.keel.prg.gr).
> Καλό Σαβ/κο σε όλους ΄)


παει!με αυτα που εγραψες θα στειλεις ολους τους φοβικους!

----------


## Dimitris78

Κωνσταντίνε,

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου οτι η καρδιά είναι περίπλοκη και επηρρεάζεται από αναρίθμητους παράγοντες, όπως και όλα τα όργανα του ανθρωπινου σώματος.
Όχι σπάνια αλλά τις περισσότερρες φορές η καρδιά παρουσιάζει αρρυθμίες χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο.
Η τουλάχιστον χωρίς σοβαρό λόγο.
Το σωστό είναι όποιος παρουσιάζει αρρυθμίες συχνά, να εξετάζεται από γιατρό.
Απο κεί και πέρα ο γιατρός θα κρίνει αν ειναι κάτι σοβαρό η οχι.
ΟΚ κάποιοι πεθαίνουν ξαφνικά από καρδιά.
Αλλά αυτό είναι γιατί είχαν κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα το οποίο αγνόησαν.

Σου εύχομαι γρήγορα περαστικά.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αντε παλι τα ιδια.....εκει που ειχα για λιγες μερες ησυχασει με τα τσιμπιματα & τα πονακια & ειχα μεινει μονο με τις καθημερινες-συνηθισμενες μου αρρυθμιες,σημερα,εδω & καποιες ωρες εχω σφηξιματα,τσιμπιματα στην καρδια & σουβλιτσες στην πλατη......βρε παιδια,το ξερω οτι τα χω νιωσει πολλες φορες παλι,αλλα καθε φορα νομιζω οτι ειναι διαφορετικα,πιο σοβαρα....εσεις τα χετε νιωσει ολα αυτα?????????????????????????????????????????? ???

----------


## KaterinaA

Τα πάντα όλα, ΡΑΝΗ, και ακόμα δηλαδή. Εγώ αυτά τα έχω σε καθημερινή σχεδόν βάση....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δηλαδη βρε Κατερινα,τα νιωθεις & εσυ καθημερινα αυτα τα τσιμπηματα,νευροπονους κτλ η που & που??Ξερεις,μου φαινεται οτι μονο εγω τα νιωθω ολα αυτα,καθε μερα!!!

----------


## KaterinaA

Ναι, βρε παιδί μου. Αν όχι καθημερινά, τότε πολύ πολύ συχνά. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν και διαστήματα που περνάνε μέρες και αυτά συνεχίζουν εκεί να επιμένουν...

----------


## Dimitris78

Παιδιά ο πόνος της καρδιάς είναι ένας πόνος βαθύς δυνατός και ανυπόφορος.
Ένας πόνος που δεν έχεις ξανανοιώσει ποτέ.
Πονάει στο κέντρο του στέρνου και πίσω ακριβώς στην πλάτη.
Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ανάσα, μελανιάζεις, σου έρχεται να λιποθυμήσεις.

Τα πονάκια δεξιά, αριστερά, από δώ και από κεί δεν είναι ανησυχητικά.
Είναι νευρόπονοι από κρυώματα και άγχος.
Μου το έχουν πεί πολλοί καρδιολόγου και πιστέψτε με έχω πάει τουλάχιστον σε 6 διαφορετικούς στη ζωή μου.

----------


## evi31

panta eimoun tis apopsis pws oso perissotero skeftesai <<fovoumenos>> kati toso perissotero se kinigaei...
einai kati san antidrasi me morfi ekdikisis!!!!!
auto loipon pou exeis na kaneis einai na stamatiseis na metras tous sfigmous sou kai otan niwtheis tin aisthisi fovias tis kargias na xalarwneis se ena iremo domatio kai na metras apo to 0-100 kai antistrofa apo to 100-0!!!Episis idiaitera mporei na voithisei i mousikotherapeia kai i armonia xrommatwn!
den prepei genika na fovomaste ta provlimata igeias!
afto sinithos simvainei otan den exoume gnosi panw sto provlima!
mia taxikardia sigoura den einai tromaxtiko afto mporei na sou to epibebaiwsei ki enas kardiologos!!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τι ωραιο ειναι να ζεις εστω & καποιες μερες χωρις σωματικες ενοχλησεις!!Γιατι ομως ξαναερχονται???Γιατι οποτε νιωσω κατι στην καρδια μου να πηγαινει αμεσως το μυαλο μου στο ΚΑΚΟ?????

----------


## bouboumg

kalispera paidia...exw kai egw thema me tin kardia...me pianoun kati arithmies kai kati taxipalmies..kai an exw paei se olous tous giatrous giati apo ton augousto perasa mia entoni arostofovia...telika meta apo 7 mines katalava oti ola einai mesa sto mialo mas...otan to skeftomai i kardia mou xtipaei tabourlo..otan eimai xalari den tin niwthw...oso gia tin anapnoi merikes fores me pianei mia tasi san na nomizw oti den tha anapneusw....alla den to paizw exsipni OLA EINAI MESA STO MYALO MAS.to pan einai naxeis dipla sou anthropous na se kathisixazoun...kai na se kanoun na xexniesai...egw eutixws exw dipla mou ton kolito mou pou toxe perasei kai autos prin apo mena prin 5 xronia...tote den to katalavena ti eixe pathei...alla twra ton katalavenw apolita...me olo auto pou exoume pathei emeis an to kaloskeftoume xanoume politimo xrono apo tin zwi mas...den xeromaste kamia mera apo tin zwi mas..kai sigatikoume me ton fovo oti tha pethanoume...e re seis prepei na to polemisoume auto...na min einai pio dinato apo emas...emeis eimaste dinatoi...kathe mera prepei na leme doxsa to theo pou zw..kai oxi na skeftomaste simera ti exw...ta alithina provlimata den exoun erthei akoma....giauto ospou narthoun prepei na zoume tin zwi mas eutixismeni....auta exw na pw kai den to paizw oute exsipni oute tipota..apla toxw perasei kai egw kai to polemisa xwris farmaka kai aidies tetoies pou sistinoun oi psixologoi...autoi einai pio diataragenoi apo emas

----------


## gluka

paidia k emena simera mepiasan pali kati ektaktes sustoles otan vgika gia kafe.....exw kanei mono ena hlektrokardiografima ki o kardiologos mou eipe einai ola mia xara.....apo tote isixasa kapws alla oxi teliws!pantws otan me pianei pleon prospathw na min panikovalomai pernw 2-3 vathies anapnoes k iremw!kserei kaneis kati parapanw gia autes tis ektaktes?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εσας σας εχουν φυγει τα πονακια & οι ενοχλησεις στην καρδια?Γιατι ρε γαμωτο δεν με παρατανε?????Χωρις αυτα η ζωη μου ειναι φυσιολογικη,μολις εμφανιστουν,εμφανιζεται & ο καταραμενος φοβος......γιατι???Ετσι θα ειναι,δεν θα φυγουν ποτε οι ενοχλησεις εκει?Μπαινεις & στο τρυπακι να ειναι το μυαλο σου συνεχεια εκει,κολλημενο,αφου τα νιωθεις,πως να μην ειναι το μυαλο εκει....γινεται?:confused::mad:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχ PANH ποσο σε καταλαβαινω...τα ατιμα δεν φευγουν κ απ ο,τι το κοβω δεν θα φυγουν ποτε...γιατι ολη αυτη η ταλαιπωρια γμτ?? οταν δεν τα χω λεω "α τι ωραια μακαρι παντα ετσι να ειμαι" κ μετα που εμφανιζονται ερχεται ο φοβος κ το αγχος κ νομιζω οτι κατι κακο θα παθω...δεν μπορω να σκεφτω τιποτ αλλο εκεινη τη στιγμη μονο τις αρρυθμιες τους πονους το τεμουλο το φοβο..κ λεω μεσα μου "θ αντεξω αυτη τη φορα?" παντα ετσι λεω οτι δεν θ αντεξω παει τελειωσε...κ αντε τωρα περασαν πες την επομενη φορα θα ειναι ακομα χειροτερα...
καθε βραδυ πλεον εχει καταντησει κουραστικο κ ανυποφορο, σκετο μαρτυριο...γιατι να τα παθαινουμε ολα αυτα γμτ γιατι????.......

----------


## trelokotsos

PANH και Lacrymosa σας καταλαβαίνω απολύτως!!ακριβώς τα ίδια,ακριβώς όμως, έχω κι εγώ. Δε το σκεφτομαι καθολου αλλά εμφανιζεται εντελώς απροειδοποίητα. Λέω πολλές φορές μακάρι να είναι ψυχολογικό γιατί τότε δεν έχω κάτι σοβαρό αλλά οι έκτακτες είναι τόσο απρόβλεπτες που με κάνουν να αμφιβάλλω γι αυτό. Εκείνο που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι με το πέρασμα του καιρού τα επεισόδια γίνονται πιο συχνά κι έντονα. ίσως πρέπει να πάρω φάρμακα, δε ξέρω. Πάντως αν συνεχίσω να μη κάνω τίποτα δε νομίζω να φύγουν πια!

----------


## irene13

Καλησπέρα,
μην αγχώνεστε μ' αυτό, με τα χάπια που παιρνουμε ολοι μας είναι απο τις πρωτες παρενεργειες. Ξερω ότι είναι πολυ τρομακτικό, μεχρι και σε καρδιολογο πηγα για να σιγουρευτω, εκανα τα παντα, καρδιογραφημα, υπερηχο, μεχρι και τεστ κοπωσεως, μια χαρα όλα... ΚΑΙ το μυστικο που δεν ξερω αν σας το εχει πει ποτε ο γιατρος σας, η καρδια ποτε δεν ποναει όταν εχει προβλημα. Ο πονος είναι νευρικος απο άγχος. Το μονο που είναι πιο επικινδυνο ειναι ο πόνος στο στερνο και πίσω απο την καρδια στην πλατη, αλλά κι αυτό πάλι μπορεί να ελεγχθεί, με μία απλή εξέταση και σου φεύγει πλέον η ιδέα του να έχει κατι η καρδια σου. Όταν μου ξεκίνησαν όλα για οτιδηποτε με πονουσε εκανα εξετάσεις κι ετσι εμαθα πολλά για όλα αυτά. Η ταχυκαρδία ελέγχεται πάρα πολύ εύκολα και πιστεύω ότι πολλοί από εμάς έχουν πάρει λίγο inderal, σίγουρα...απλα μιλα με το γιατρό σου, όλα λυνονται :)

----------


## irene13

:) Ξέχασα να σας πω, και μετά απ' όλες τις εξετασεις του καρδιολογου, τα ψιλοπονακια, τσιμπιματα κλπ υπάρχουν ακόμη όταν έχω άγχος....και ειλικρινά εχω συχνα αγχος....απλά συνεχίζουμε και όταν μας πιάνει κατι τετοιο, πάρτε ένα τηλεφωνο ή ακούστε ένα τραγούδι δυνατά, διώξτε το μυαλό σας αλλού και θα φύγουν κι αυτά με τον καιρό :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> PANH και Lacrymosa σας καταλαβαίνω απολύτως!!ακριβώς τα ίδια,ακριβώς όμως, έχω κι εγώ. Δε το σκεφτομαι καθολου αλλά εμφανιζεται εντελώς απροειδοποίητα. Λέω πολλές φορές μακάρι να είναι ψυχολογικό γιατί τότε δεν έχω κάτι σοβαρό αλλά οι έκτακτες είναι τόσο απρόβλεπτες που με κάνουν να αμφιβάλλω γι αυτό. Εκείνο που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι με το πέρασμα του καιρού τα επεισόδια γίνονται πιο συχνά κι έντονα. ίσως πρέπει να πάρω φάρμακα, δε ξέρω. Πάντως αν συνεχίσω να μη κάνω τίποτα δε νομίζω να φύγουν πια!


ασε ολοι εδω την ιδια κωλοκατασταση περναμε...εγω προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι γιατι οσο το σκεφτομαι μεγαλωνει το αγχος κ ο φοβος μου αλλα δεν μπορω γμτ να μην το σκεφτομαι προσπαθω να ξεχαστω αλλα παλι το μυαλο μου εκει ειναι συνεχεια οτι ανα πασα στιγμη θα παθω..κ οταν ειμαι καλα λεω οτι "δεν μπορει να κρατησει αυτο για πολυ, να τωρα θα παθω"....ξερω οτι αυτο δεν ειναι καλο αλλα δεν μπορω να το αποφυγω..εμενα μου χουν πει οι γιατροι οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο καθαρα απ το αγχος αλλα παρ ολα αυτα παντα εχω την υπονοια οτι μπορει να κρυβεται κατι οργανικο απο πισω η οτι μπορει τωρα να μην εχω αλλα στο μελλον σιγουρα θα παθω μ ολη αυτην ταλαιπωρια που τραβαει η καρδια μου ισως κουραστει δεν ξερω...
εμενα ειναι πολυ εντονες το βραδυ την ημερα δεν εχω η μπορει να εχω αλλα να μην τις καταλαβαινω..για φαρμακα πρεπει να ρωτησεις το γιατρο σου παντως κι εγω 2 χρονια που παιρνω δεν εχω δει καμια ιδιαιτερη διαφορα μονο στις κρισεις πανικου που σταματησαν κ οτι μπορω κ ηρεμω κατα τ αλλα εχω ενα σωρο ψυχοσωματικα αλλα κ αυτα που αντιμετωπισα κερδος ειναι εξαλλου βημα βημα λυνονται αυτα..!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Καλησπέρα,
> μην αγχώνεστε μ' αυτό, με τα χάπια που παιρνουμε ολοι μας είναι απο τις πρωτες παρενεργειες. Ξερω ότι είναι πολυ τρομακτικό, μεχρι και σε καρδιολογο πηγα για να σιγουρευτω, εκανα τα παντα, καρδιογραφημα, υπερηχο, μεχρι και τεστ κοπωσεως, μια χαρα όλα... ΚΑΙ το μυστικο που δεν ξερω αν σας το εχει πει ποτε ο γιατρος σας, η καρδια ποτε δεν ποναει όταν εχει προβλημα. Ο πονος είναι νευρικος απο άγχος. Το μονο που είναι πιο επικινδυνο ειναι ο πόνος στο στερνο και πίσω απο την καρδια στην πλατη, αλλά κι αυτό πάλι μπορεί να ελεγχθεί, με μία απλή εξέταση και σου φεύγει πλέον η ιδέα του να έχει κατι η καρδια σου. Όταν μου ξεκίνησαν όλα για οτιδηποτε με πονουσε εκανα εξετάσεις κι ετσι εμαθα πολλά για όλα αυτά. Η ταχυκαρδία ελέγχεται πάρα πολύ εύκολα και πιστεύω ότι πολλοί από εμάς έχουν πάρει λίγο inderal, σίγουρα...απλα μιλα με το γιατρό σου, όλα λυνονται :)


Ειρηνη χαιρομαι που το αντιμετωπιζεις αισιοδοξα γενικα το ολο θεμα! Κι εγω προσπαθω να ειμαι οσο πιο θετικη κ αισιοδοξη γινεται ζωντας με την ελπιδα για κατι καλυτερο γιατι αλλιως βουλιαζω κι αλλο στο προβλημα μου..αυτο με τα χαπια δεν το ηξερα οτι οι αρρυθμιες κ γενικα ολα αυτα που εχουν σχεση με την καρδια οφειλονται κ στα φαρμακα...λογικα ομως δεν θα πρεπε μετα απο καποιο σημειο να υποχωρησουν??
εσυ τι φαρμακα παιρνεις αν επιτρεπεται??
αυτο με την καρδια οτι ο πονος ειναι απο αγχος το χω ακουσει χιλιαδες φορες απ το γιατρο μου αλλα παντα εχω την υπονοια οτι μπορει να εχω κατι οργανικο η να παθω μ ολα αυτα που τραβαω...ιντεραλ εχω παρει κι εγω δεν εκανε τιποτα λολ..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Lacrymosa μου,οι αρρυθμιες δεν οφειλονται στην χρηση αγχολυτικων!Εγω δεν εχω παρει ποτε τετοια φαρμακα αλλα η αρρυθμια με τσακιζει!Ειναι σωματοποιημενο αγχος....δυστυχως!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Kι εγω για αυτο ρωτησα την Ειρηνη δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει οι αρρυθμιες να οφειλονται στα αγχολυτικα υποτιθεται τα παιρνεις για να κοπασει λιγακι το σωματοποιημενο αγχος....μου κανε εντυπωση παντως θα ρωτησω κ το γιατρο μου να μαι σιγουρη..

----------


## panospeggy

Παιδιά να ξέρετε οτι οσα φάρμακα δρουν στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα μπορεί να προκαλέσουν παροδικές έκτακτες συστολές άνευ σημασίας. Μου το έχει αναφέρει αρρυθμιολόγος

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αρα δλδ καταληγουμε στο συμπερασμα οτι οι εκτακτες συστολες κ τα ενα σωρο ψυχοσωματικα μπορει να οφειλονται κ στα αγχολυτικα η κ στα αντικαταθλιπτικα , αντιψυχωτικα κτλ ?? Η να επιδεινωνουν το προβλημα?? Λολ αμα ειναι ετσι την γ@%^$#με...

----------


## trelokotsos

> ασε ολοι εδω την ιδια κωλοκατασταση περναμε...εγω προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι γιατι οσο το σκεφτομαι μεγαλωνει το αγχος κ ο φοβος μου αλλα δεν μπορω γμτ να μην το σκεφτομαι προσπαθω να ξεχαστω αλλα παλι το μυαλο μου εκει ειναι συνεχεια οτι ανα πασα στιγμη θα παθω..κ οταν ειμαι καλα λεω οτι "δεν μπορει να κρατησει αυτο για πολυ, να τωρα θα παθω"....ξερω οτι αυτο δεν ειναι καλο αλλα δεν μπορω να το αποφυγω..εμενα μου χουν πει οι γιατροι οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο καθαρα απ το αγχος αλλα παρ ολα αυτα παντα εχω την υπονοια οτι μπορει να κρυβεται κατι οργανικο απο πισω η οτι μπορει τωρα να μην εχω αλλα στο μελλον σιγουρα θα παθω μ ολη αυτην ταλαιπωρια που τραβαει η καρδια μου ισως κουραστει δεν ξερω...
> εμενα ειναι πολυ εντονες το βραδυ την ημερα δεν εχω η μπορει να εχω αλλα να μην τις καταλαβαινω..για φαρμακα πρεπει να ρωτησεις το γιατρο σου παντως κι εγω 2 χρονια που παιρνω δεν εχω δει καμια ιδιαιτερη διαφορα μονο στις κρισεις πανικου που σταματησαν κ οτι μπορω κ ηρεμω κατα τ αλλα εχω ενα σωρο ψυχοσωματικα αλλα κ αυτα που αντιμετωπισα κερδος ειναι εξαλλου βημα βημα λυνονται αυτα..!!


Ετσι είναι κι εγώ ακριβώς αυτά σκέφτομαι...όμως αυτή η ιστορία μου έχει υποβιβάσει πολύ τη ποιότητα ζωής, θέλω να κανω πολλά πράγματα και τελικά δε κάνω τίποτα γιατί φοβάμαι..και μη μου πειτε ότι να τα κάνω γιατί είναι στο μυαλό και δε προκειται να πάθω τίποτα γιατί με πιάνουν καθημερινά πια και το να πω ότι δε θα με πιάσει είναι σα να λέω πια ότι αύριο δε θ ανατείλει ο ήλιος!!Κι αυτοί οι γιατροί δε σου δινουν ποτέ μια ξεκάθαρη εξήγηση γι αυτό που μας συμβαίνει, όλο αερολογίες.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παιδια,σας το ξαναεγραψα,εγω(& οχι μονο εγω)δεν εχω παρει ποτε τετοια φαρμακα,& οι γιατροι που εχω παει(καρδιολογοι-αρρυθμιολογος)μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι απο αγχος.Δεν ξερω αν τα αγχολιτικα μπορουν να προκαλεσουν τετοιου ειδους σωματικα,γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα τα χαπια,αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι το αγχος εκδηλωνεται με επωδυνα σωματικα συμπτωματα οπως δυσκολια αναπνοης,αρρυθμια,ταχυκαρδ ια κτλ.

----------


## irene13

Το άγχος το πρώτο πράγμα που χτυπάει είναι το στομάχι, μετά αρχίζουν τα σφυξίματα στο στήθος, οι ταχυκαρδίες κ.τ.λ....Όσο πιο δυνατό είναι το άγχος τόσο πιο δυνατά είναι τα συμπτώματα. Εδώ τα έχουν άτομα που απλά αγχώνονται γενικά λίγο. Οπότε αφού έχεις πάει σε καρδιολόγο, πήγαινε και σε ένα γιατρό νευρολόγο ή ψυχίατρο να σε χαλαρώσει και να σου φύγουν όλα αυτά, αλλιώς θα συνεχίσεις να υποφέρεις και το μόνο που θα λες φοβάμαι με την καρδιά, χωρίς στην ουσία να έχεις τίποτα οργανικό, αλλά ψυχολογικό... ;)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Το άγχος το πρώτο πράγμα που χτυπάει είναι το στομάχι, μετά αρχίζουν τα σφυξίματα στο στήθος, οι ταχυκαρδίες κ.τ.λ....Όσο πιο δυνατό είναι το άγχος τόσο πιο δυνατά είναι τα συμπτώματα. Εδώ τα έχουν άτομα που απλά αγχώνονται γενικά λίγο. Οπότε αφού έχεις πάει σε καρδιολόγο, πήγαινε και σε ένα γιατρό νευρολόγο ή ψυχίατρο να σε χαλαρώσει και να σου φύγουν όλα αυτά, αλλιώς θα συνεχίσεις να υποφέρεις και το μόνο που θα λες φοβάμαι με την καρδιά, χωρίς στην ουσία να έχεις τίποτα οργανικό, αλλά ψυχολογικό... ;)


Ειρηνη μου ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες..εχω κανει ενα σωρο εξετασεις καρδιολογικες , αιματος κτλ οργανικα δεν εχω κατι αλλλα αυτος ο καταραμενος φοβος δεν λεει να φυγει..αλλα κ σε ψυχιατρο που πηγα κ φαρμακα που παιρνω απλως υποχωρησαν τα συμπτωματα, το αγχος ομως επιμενει, στην ουσια με τα φαρμακα κρατιεμαι, αλλιως δεν την παλευω με τιποτα..

----------


## trelokotsos

Παντως παιδιά εγώ που έχω αρκετά έντονα συμπτώματα το τελευταίο καιρό, δε νιώθω να έχω ιδιαίτερο άγχος!!όσο άγχος έχουμε όλοι πάνω κάτω στη ζωή μας νιώθω...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εισαι σε καλο δρομο! Εμενα το αγχος μου χει τσακισει τη ζωη..

----------


## trelokotsos

Μπορει το αγχος να μη μου τσακίζει τη ζωή μου την έχουν καρατσακίσει όμως οι έκτακτες συστολές...δε μπορώ να προγραμματίσω καθόλου τη ζωή μου πια, δε μπορώ να πάω καμία απόφαση και καμία πρωτοβουλία, με έχουν καθηκώσει...!!!!

----------


## trelokotsos

καθηλώσει...συγγνώμη έγραψα βιαστικά το προηγούμενο μύνημα

----------


## Lacrymosa

ασε ρε συ σκετο μαρτυριο ολα αυτα που τραβαμε ειναι που δεν μπορω να ελεγξω το αγχος κ μου βγαινει σε ψυχοσωματικα τα οποια ουτε αυτα μπορω να ελεγξω μονο με τα φαρμακα την παλευω καπως..ειναι πολυ ασχημο να ζεις με τον φοβο για ολα αυτα μου χουν γ@^%$ει τη ζωη...:mad:

----------


## balikos

εχω τροπο να σας φυγουν ι φοβιες αλλα να αποκτησετε φοβιες για δεμονες αυτο που επαθα εγω χεχεχεχε.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CX2qGaJSF8 και ακομα καλυτερα ολοι την ταινια.. paranormal activity 1! ΚΙΤΡΙΝΙΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΥΓΑΝ Ι ΦΟΒΙΕΣ !

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εχω τροπο να σας φυγουν ι φοβιες αλλα να αποκτησετε φοβιες για δεμονες αυτο που επαθα εγω χεχεχεχε.. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CX2qGaJSF8 και ακομα καλυτερα ολοι την ταινια.. paranormal activity 1! ΚΙΤΡΙΝΙΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΥΓΑΝ Ι ΦΟΒΙΕΣ !


την εχω δει την ταινια!! πολυ καλη!!

----------


## trelokotsos

> ασε ρε συ σκετο μαρτυριο ολα αυτα που τραβαμε ειναι που δεν μπορω να ελεγξω το αγχος κ μου βγαινει σε ψυχοσωματικα τα οποια ουτε αυτα μπορω να ελεγξω μονο με τα φαρμακα την παλευω καπως..ειναι πολυ ασχημο να ζεις με τον φοβο για ολα αυτα μου χουν γ@^%$ει τη ζωη...:mad:


Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει είμαστε και νέοι ηλικιακά οι περισσότεροι εδωμέσα...χάνουμε τα καλύτερα μας χρόνια γμτ...εγώ ακόμα δε μπορώ να πειστώ εντελώς ότι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό το θέμα!!

----------


## irene13

trelokotsos

Δυστυχώς, είναι καθαρά ψυχοσωματικά, αν καταφέρουμε και τα ελέγξουμε θα περάσουν όλα. Αν θυμηθείς φάσεις που είσαι καλά, τότε θα θυμηθείς ότι τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν υπάρχουν, έρχονται περισσότερο όταν τα σκεφτόμαστε. Χθες το βράδυ μ' έπιασε μία ημικρανία και σκεφτόμουν διάφορα χαζά, του τύπου μήπως ζαλιστώ ή πάθω καμιά κρίση πανικού, αλλά προσπάθησα χαλάρωσα, έφυγαν όλα και κοιμήθηκα. Τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά και είμαι οκ :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει είμαστε και νέοι ηλικιακά οι περισσότεροι εδωμέσα...χάνουμε τα καλύτερα μας χρόνια γμτ...εγώ ακόμα δε μπορώ να πειστώ εντελώς ότι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό το θέμα!!


Aυτό ακριβώς ρε συ...μας καταστρεφουν τα ωραιότερα χρόνια της ζωής μας κ μας δυσκολεύουν την καθημερινότητα, μας την κάνουν σκατα..

----------


## trelokotsos

Τι να σου πω irene13 εμένα με πιάνει και σε φάσεις που είμαι καλά. όταν ασχολούμαι με κατι άλλο, μιλάω με κόσμο ή είμαι απασχολημένος..σε στιγμές δηλαδή που έχω ξεχάσει ότι μου συμβαίνει!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Τι να σου πω irene13 εμένα με πιάνει και σε φάσεις που είμαι καλά. όταν ασχολούμαι με κατι άλλο, μιλάω με κόσμο ή είμαι απασχολημένος..σε στιγμές δηλαδή που έχω ξεχάσει ότι μου συμβαίνει!!


Δηλαδη μπορει να σε πιασουν στα καλα καθουμενα κ να τα νιωθεις κ εντονα?? Κ πως το διαχειριζεσαι οταν εισαι μεσα σε κοσμο η αν εκεινη τη στιγμη κανεις κατι σημαντικο??
Εμενα παλι καλα , μονο το βραδυ με πιανουν, την ημερα τουλαχιστον απο ψυχοσωματικα κ εντονο αγχος ειμαι ηρεμη (εκτος κ αμα συμβει κατι που με αγχωσει η με τσαντισει..) φοβαμαι μην με πιασουν κ την ημερα η μην παθω καμια κριση πανικου σε ανυποπτο χρονο (αν κ εχω 3+ μηνες να παθω αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις..

----------


## trelokotsos

> Δηλαδη μπορει να σε πιασουν στα καλα καθουμενα κ να τα νιωθεις κ εντονα?? Κ πως το διαχειριζεσαι οταν εισαι μεσα σε κοσμο η αν εκεινη τη στιγμη κανεις κατι σημαντικο??
> Εμενα παλι καλα , μονο το βραδυ με πιανουν, την ημερα τουλαχιστον απο ψυχοσωματικα κ εντονο αγχος ειμαι ηρεμη (εκτος κ αμα συμβει κατι που με αγχωσει η με τσαντισει..) φοβαμαι μην με πιασουν κ την ημερα η μην παθω καμια κριση πανικου σε ανυποπτο χρονο (αν κ εχω 3+ μηνες να παθω αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις..


Ναι με πιάνουν ανά πάσα στιγμή και ώρα και συνήθως δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα γι αυτό. Είναι εντελώς τυχαίο κι απρόβλεπτο. Οι γιατροί δε μου βρίσκουν τίποτα πάντως. όσο πάει γίνεται και πιο συχνό.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους!Εχω μερες να γραψω γιατι εχω ερθει στο χωριο μου για τις γιορτες & τωρα πηρα καρτα για ιντερνετ.Λοιπον,πριν φυγω,ημουν για καποιες μερες χωρις ενοχλησεις στιν καρδια,για καμια εβδομαδα,μονο αρρυθμια,αλλα οπως σας εχω ξαναπει την εχω καπως συνηθησει αυτην.Εδω & 2-3 μερες εχω σουβλιτσες,δυσπνοια & νιωθω & ενα πιασημο στην αριστερη μερια(πλατη) & οπως καταλαβαινετε μ εχει πιασει φοβος.....μου χει βγει ξυνο!!Βρε παιδια,σας τυχαινουν εσας αυτα η θα εχω κατ & θα μεινω στον τοπο?Σας εχει τυχει να εχετε δυσπνοια & οταν πατε να παρετε βαθια ανασα να σας πιανει ενας πονος στην καρδια???Αχχ,πειτε μου......

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Καλησπερα..Διαβασα πιο πριν οτι εχεις παει σε γιατρους και σου εχουν πει οτι ειναι απο το αγχος.
Κοιτα βρε να απολαυσεις το χωριο (που εισαι μακρια απο την πολη δλδ) και μην το σκεφτεσαι.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι Γιωργο,ετσι μου εχουν πει,αλλα ξερεις,το μυαλο,οταν παρουσιαζονται ολα αυτα(τουλαχιστον το βλαμενο το δικο μου!)με πιανει φοβος μηπως αυτη την φορα ειναι κατι διαφορετικο!!!!Ειχατε εσεις ποτε ολα αυτα???

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Καλα αυτο το μυαλο ειναι μεγαλος διαολος...Αλλα οπως εχει τα κακα του εχει και τα καλα του..Οποτε κοιταμε να εκμεταλευτουμε το 2ο :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

PANH τα χω ολα αυτα που γραφεις!! (οχι που δεν θα τα χα μην μεινω παραπισω λολλ!!)
Αρρυθμιες το βραδυ, ψυχοσωματικα κ δεν συμμαζευεται..επισης με πιανει πολλες φορες αυτο που λες, να παω να αναπνευσω κ να κοβεται η αναπνοη μου στη μεση κ να νιωθω οτι δεν εχει οξυγονο γυρω μου κ οτι παθαινω ασφυξια...απαισιο συναισθημα , οσο κ να προσπαθεις να μην το σκεφτεσαι, οταν σε πιασει κ δεν σε αφηνει ειναι σκετο βασανιστηριο...

συμφωνω με τον george , πρεπει να μην τους δινουμε κ τοση σημασια..οσο ζουμε με το φοβο οτι ανα πασα στιγμη θα παθουμε κατι, τοσο χειροτερα ειναι..ας προσπαθησουμε να τα αγνοησουμε λιγο, μπας κ μας αγνοησουν κι αυτα..:P

----------


## poulim

KALWS SAS VRIKA!EGW PAIDIA EXW PROVLIMA EDW KAI KANA 4 XRONIA...OLA AUTA POU PATHAINW (ZALADES,KRISEIS AGXOUS,OTI THA PATHW KATI KTL.) KSERW OTI EINAI OLA APO TO MUALO,ALLA KAPOIA SUMPTVMATA OTAN ERXONTAI,DEN ME AFINOUN NA DIAPUSTWSW OTI OLA EINAI MESA STO MYALO...TI NA KANW?AUTES TIS MERES ME KAIEI I MOURI,KAI GW PSAXNOMAI SUNEXEIA OMWS AN EXW PURETO,I PIESI I KATI TETOIO...DEN ME AFINEI NA XARW TIS DRASTIRIOTITES MOU...

----------


## Louis V

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypochondriasis

Tha ithela na pame oloi gia mpyres...oloi!!! Skeftomai na anoiksoume ena Group, mia omada, ena club pou tha legetai Hypochondriacs...H' Hippochondriacs. 

Sas niothw olous, giati ta niothw ola.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τι γινεται βρε παιδια,ελεος μ αυτα τα σωματικα & ολα μαζεμενα στην καρδια.....καθημερινα τσιμπηματα,σφιξηματα,ενοχλ ησεις απο πισω αριστερα,στο μερος της καρδιας & οι καταραμενες αρρυθμιες!!!!!Και πανω απ ολα υπαρχουν,δεν ειναι "φανταστικα"!!Βεβαια εχω πολυ καιρο να κανω εξετασεις(ενα χρονο περιπου)αλλα πριν απ αυτο το διαστημα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,εχω παει σε αρκετους καρδιολογους.Το παλευω μονη μου αλλα ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικα & κουραστικα ολα αυτα,ΠΟΛΥ!!Πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι να παω παλι στην καρδιολογο μου αλλα λεω"αλλα λεφτα παλι...".Αν καποιος τα εχει ολα αυτα,ας μου πει πως νιωθει,παρακαλω....ειναι καπως παρηγορο να τα λες με ανθρωπους που περνουν τα ιδια!

----------


## stars

> Τι γινεται βρε παιδια,ελεος μ αυτα τα σωματικα & ολα μαζεμενα στην καρδια.....καθημερινα τσιμπηματα,σφιξηματα,ενοχλ ησεις απο πισω αριστερα,στο μερος της καρδιας & οι καταραμενες αρρυθμιες!!!!!Και πανω απ ολα υπαρχουν,δεν ειναι "φανταστικα"!!Βεβαια εχω πολυ καιρο να κανω εξετασεις(ενα χρονο περιπου)αλλα πριν απ αυτο το διαστημα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,εχω παει σε αρκετους καρδιολογους.Το παλευω μονη μου αλλα ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικα & κουραστικα ολα αυτα,ΠΟΛΥ!!Πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι να παω παλι στην καρδιολογο μου αλλα λεω"αλλα λεφτα παλι...".Αν καποιος τα εχει ολα αυτα,ας μου πει πως νιωθει,παρακαλω....ειναι καπως παρηγορο να τα λες με ανθρωπους που περνουν τα ιδια!



Παρήγορο δεν θα πει τίποτα. Κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια.... Μία πόνος στο κέντρο του στήθους, μία πόνος στο στέρνο, μία αριστερά, μία και στο χέρι, για να μην πω για τις αρρυθμίες. Παρεμπιπτόντως την τελευταία ώρα έχω συνεχώς!!!!!!!!! Τελευταία φορά πήγα σε καρδιολόγο πριν 6 μήνες έντρομη ότι θα πάθω έμφραγμα!!!!! Μου έκανε εξετάσεις και επειδή δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το παθαίνω μου σύστησε...... ή βαλεριάνα ή ομοιοπαθητική!!!!!
Παρόλα αυτά......οι καταραμένες φοβίες δεν λένε να εγκαταλείψουν το βλαμένο μυαλουδάκι μου!!!!!!

----------


## Greca

ΡΑΝΗ καλησπέρα.

Σήμερα πώς αισθάνεσαι με τις αρρυθμίες? Συνεχίζουν? Έχεις πολλές ή λίγες?

Σε ρωτάω γιατί κι εγώ έχω...όταν με πιάνουν με λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας από το φόβο μου...πολύ άσχημο συναίσθημα.




> Τι γινεται βρε παιδια,ελεος μ αυτα τα σωματικα & ολα μαζεμενα στην καρδια.....καθημερινα τσιμπηματα,σφιξηματα,ενοχλ ησεις απο πισω αριστερα,στο μερος της καρδιας & οι καταραμενες αρρυθμιες!!!!!Και πανω απ ολα υπαρχουν,δεν ειναι "φανταστικα"!!Βεβαια εχω πολυ καιρο να κανω εξετασεις(ενα χρονο περιπου)αλλα πριν απ αυτο το διαστημα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,εχω παει σε αρκετους καρδιολογους.Το παλευω μονη μου αλλα ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικα & κουραστικα ολα αυτα,ΠΟΛΥ!!Πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι να παω παλι στην καρδιολογο μου αλλα λεω"αλλα λεφτα παλι...".Αν καποιος τα εχει ολα αυτα,ας μου πει πως νιωθει,παρακαλω....ειναι καπως παρηγορο να τα λες με ανθρωπους που περνουν τα ιδια!

----------


## katpir

Ακριβώς το ίδιο με κρατά κι εμένα μακριά από το γυμναστήριο, που πριν ενάμιση χρόνο πήγαινα για 2-3 ώρες καθημερινά. Είμαι καθημερινά με ένα πιεσόμετρο στο χέρι. Έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό αλλά δεν περνάει εύκολα σε συνδυασμό με τις διαταραχες πανικού. Χθες περπάτησα για μια ώρα και μόλις γυρισα σπίτι μετρήθηκ. Εννοείται ότι ήταν όλα απόλυτα φυσιολογικά, εγώ όμως ένιωθα κουρέλι, ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου. Η ψυχολογία φταίει σίγουρα. Απλά πρέπει στην συσκερκιμένη φάση, να μην σε ρίχνει και να ξαναβγαίνεις έξω. Ξέρω ότι μια κουβέντα είναι όλα και είναι δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθούν αλλα τουλάχιστον πρέπει να το παλέψουμε. Κι εγώ που τα λέω έτσι, τα λέω για να τα πιστέψω κι εγώ η ίδια.


> as ta na pane sunset ki ego piga xthes na trexo se ena gipedo stivou kai enoisa ligo grigoro to sfigmo mou kai efyga aron aron. Eno einai apolyta fysiologiko , ego eixa tromaksei ypervolika kai genika teleftaia metrao synexeia tous sfygmous mou . Esy genika eisai kala i pasxeis apo diataraxes panikou ?

----------


## Greca

Εγώ προχθές ξεκίνησα Yoga και ήμουν συνέχεια με το φόβο ότι θα πάθω αρρυθμία. Θέλεις΄η χαλάρωση, θέλεις οι ασκήσεις, οι αναπνοές, δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ για πρώτη φορά...Είναι τρομερό να θες να ασκηθείς και να φοβάσαι.




> Ακριβώς το ίδιο με κρατά κι εμένα μακριά από το γυμναστήριο, που πριν ενάμιση χρόνο πήγαινα για 2-3 ώρες καθημερινά. Είμαι καθημερινά με ένα πιεσόμετρο στο χέρι. Έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό αλλά δεν περνάει εύκολα σε συνδυασμό με τις διαταραχες πανικού. Χθες περπάτησα για μια ώρα και μόλις γυρισα σπίτι μετρήθηκ. Εννοείται ότι ήταν όλα απόλυτα φυσιολογικά, εγώ όμως ένιωθα κουρέλι, ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου. Η ψυχολογία φταίει σίγουρα. Απλά πρέπει στην συσκερκιμένη φάση, να μην σε ρίχνει και να ξαναβγαίνεις έξω. Ξέρω ότι μια κουβέντα είναι όλα και είναι δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθούν αλλα τουλάχιστον πρέπει να το παλέψουμε. Κι εγώ που τα λέω έτσι, τα λέω για να τα πιστέψω κι εγώ η ίδια.

----------


## Σουέλ

Στην αρχή ειναι δύσκολο.Ταχυκαρδίες, αρρυθμιες, ωχ ζαλιζομαι, ωχ ανεβαινει η πίεση,ωχ πέφτει η πιεση, πέφτω κι εγω...Σιγά σιγά συνηθίζει ο οργανισμός.Μαλλον εσυ συνηθίζεις να καταλαβαινεις τον οργανισμο σου,γιατι αυτος μια χαρα ειναι...
Εγω απειχα απο οποιαδηποτε ασκηση (εκτος απο πολυυυυ περπάτημα) για 4-5 χρονια.Πηγαινα καθε τρεις και λιγο σε ενα καρδιολογο και του ελεγα "πεθαινω, σβηνω, χανομαι".Με εβαλε και εκανα τεστ κοποσεως για να μου εξηγησει τι ακριβως συμβαινει στο σωμα μου κατα τη διαρκεια της ασκησης/κοπωσης. Του ελεγα τωρα νιωθω αυτο π.χ. αρρυθμια,ή πόνάω στο στήθος ή τωρα ανεβαζω πιεση κ.λ.π.Και αυτος απλα γελαγε και μου ελεγε οτι λεω βλακεις γιατι το μηχανημα δεν ειχε καμια τετοια ενδειξη.Εγω νομιζα οτι λιποθυμουσα και οι λειτουργιες μου ηταν μια χαρα.
Απο τοτε οι φοβιες μου για καρδια και τετοια ειναι πολυυυυυυ λιγοτερες....Το συστήνω λοιπον να το κανετε:p

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Μπορώ να πω και εγώ το πρόβλημα μου;;;;Είναι κανείς εδώ;;;;;

----------


## SpyroKo

Καλλιτερα να ανοιξεις ενα καινουριο θεμα για να το δουμε ολοι. Πιστευω πως θα παρεις πιο γρηγορα απαντησεις.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Να ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια.....οταν νιωθεις "κατι" συνεχως στο μερος της καρδιας,μια οτι σαν καποιος να την τραβαει,την αλλη βαρος,την αλλη σφιξιμο,την αλλη τσιμπιματα....θελω λοιπον να ρωτησω(απο ανατομια πως παμε??),μηπως απο αριστερα(δηλαδη,στη μερια της καρδιας)περνανε περισσοτερα νευρα η μυς απ οτι στα δεξια?γιατι το να νιωθω συνεχως ολα αυτα απ το μερος της καρδιας και να ηταν κατι κακο στην καρδια,τωρα θα τα ειχα "τιναξει".....ασε που η τελευταια φορα που πηγα σε καρδιολογο ηταν πριν απο 5 μηνες και τωρα καθομαι σε αναμενα καρβουνα...να παω,να μην παω....καλα,για τα λεφτα που εχω δωσει...δεν το συζητω!!

----------


## MAMAVE

παιδια καλησπερα να ρωτησω και εγω κατι που ισως ειναι και οφ τοπικ ,
εδω και δυο μερες εχω στιγμηαιους πονος στο κεντρο τους στηθους σαν σουβλιες και το νιωθω στην ενωση των πλευρων στο κεντρο του στηθους ,κραταει πολυ λιγα δευτερολεπτα αλλα επαναλαμβανεται αρκετες φορες ,μεσα στην ημερα ας πουμε καμια 30-40 φορες περιπου,το ενιωσε κανενας αλλος αυτο?
παιζει να ειναι απο κρυωμα?

----------


## trelokotsos

> Να ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια.....οταν νιωθεις "κατι" συνεχως στο μερος της καρδιας,μια οτι σαν καποιος να την τραβαει,την αλλη βαρος,την αλλη σφιξιμο,την αλλη τσιμπιματα....θελω λοιπον να ρωτησω(απο ανατομια πως παμε??),μηπως απο αριστερα(δηλαδη,στη μερια της καρδιας)περνανε περισσοτερα νευρα η μυς απ οτι στα δεξια?γιατι το να νιωθω συνεχως ολα αυτα απ το μερος της καρδιας και να ηταν κατι κακο στην καρδια,τωρα θα τα ειχα "τιναξει".....ασε που η τελευταια φορα που πηγα σε καρδιολογο ηταν πριν απο 5 μηνες και τωρα καθομαι σε αναμενα καρβουνα...να παω,να μην παω....καλα,για τα λεφτα που εχω δωσει...δεν το συζητω!!


Δε ξέρω από ανατομία αλλά νομίζω ότι τα ηλεκτρικά σήματα περνάνε πράγματι από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά αλλά μη σου λέω και βλακείες!!

----------


## sunset

> Δε ξέρω από ανατομία αλλά νομίζω ότι τα ηλεκτρικά σήματα περνάνε πράγματι από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά αλλά μη σου λέω και βλακείες!!


Καλησπερα,παει καιρος που σΝοιξα το θεμα που πλεον το αγχος με χτυπησε με ζαλαδες και ιλιγγους και οχι τοσο με φοβια για την καρδια,μεχρι βεβαια να με πιαςει μεγαλη ταχυκαρδια ποιος ξερει..

----------


## sunset

Καλημέρα ειναι τωρα δυο μερες που εχω παλι αυτούς τους πόνους αριστερά και εχω τρελαθεί ελεος παλι.

----------


## sunset

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο με κρατά κι εμένα μακριά από το γυμναστήριο, που πριν ενάμιση χρόνο πήγαινα για 2-3 ώρες καθημερινά. Είμαι καθημερινά με ένα πιεσόμετρο στο χέρι. Έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό αλλά δεν περνάει εύκολα σε συνδυασμό με τις διαταραχες πανικού. Χθες περπάτησα για μια ώρα και μόλις γυρισα σπίτι μετρήθηκ. Εννοείται ότι ήταν όλα απόλυτα φυσιολογικά, εγώ όμως ένιωθα κουρέλι, ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου. Η ψυχολογία φταίει σίγουρα. Απλά πρέπει στην συσκερκιμένη φάση, να μην σε ρίχνει και να ξαναβγαίνεις έξω. Ξέρω ότι μια κουβέντα είναι όλα και είναι δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθούν αλλα τουλάχιστον πρέπει να το παλέψουμε. Κι εγώ που τα λέω έτσι, τα λέω για να τα πιστέψω κι εγώ η ίδια.


Παιδια εχω διαταραχή πανικου με εχει χτυπήσει με ζαλαδες και σπαστικη κολιτιδα αλλα φυσικα οταν εχω συμπτώματα που μοιάζει με καρδιά φοβαμαι πολυ...οπως αυτες τις μερες υπερένταση και πονος εμεις αριστερά...

----------


## trelameni

τι σου ειναι τελικα το μυαλο!!!!!!!!!τελικα βλεπω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου με φοβια μην πεθανω απο καρδια!εχω ενα παιδακι 18 μηνων και φοβαμαι ολη την ημερα μηπως πεθανω ξαφνικα και τι θα κανει το παιδακι μου?θα πεσει και θα χτυπησει και δεν θα ειναι κανενας εδω να το βοηθησει.ωρες και φορες με πιανει ζαλαδα ενα σφιξιμο στο στερνο ταχυκαρδια μουδιασμα στο αριστερο χερι και με πιανει πανικος!!!!!!!!!καθε βραδυ φοβαμαι οτι θα πεθανω στον υπνο μου απο καρδια!πηγα στον καρδιολογο πριν πεντε μηνες και μου ειπε ολα φυσιολογικα αλλα εγω δε ησυχασα!ενα βραδυ μαλιστα σηκωθηκα με τοσο αγχος και λεω παει θα παθω ανακοπη απο το αγχος μου.επηρεαζομαι γενικα πολυ ευκολα οταν ακουω για ξαφνικους θανατους!νομιζω οτι θα το παθω και εγω,εχω καταστρεψει την καθημερινοτητα μου με με αυτο το φοβο του θανατου απο καρδια.νομιζω οτι ολη την ζωη μου θα την περασω με αυθτες τις φοβιες και δεν θα την εχω χαρει καθολου.και τωρα που σας μιλαω εχω φοβερο πλακωμα στο στερνο.ατιμο μυαλο τι μας κανεις!!!!!!!ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν υπαρχει trelameni......αλλο να στο λεει καποιος & αλλο να το ζεις.....και δυστυχως ειναι ετσι οπως το εγραψες(οτι φοβασαι πως αυτη η φοβια θα σε ακολουθησει στην συνεχεια της ζωης σου...),ειναι πολυ δυσκολη φοβια,θελει καθημερινη παλη!!

----------


## litoa

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα trelameni..έχω κι εγώ ενα κοριτσάκι 15 μηνών κι όλο τέτοιες σκέψεις κάνω.προσπαθώ να τις αποβαλλω,αλλά δύσκολο..εγώ έχω και αρρυθμίες και πονακια που μου προέκυψαν μες την εγκυμοσύνη κι ακόμα συνεχιζονται..δυστυχώς όλα αυτά σου δημιουργούν τρομερή φοβία κι ανασφάλεια και δε σ'αφηνουν να ζήσεις φυσιολογικά,όπως πριν..πρεπει,όμως να το παλεψουμε και να νικήσουμε,δε γίνεται αλλιως..!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας παιδια.Πως πατε εσεις?Εγω υποφερω απ την εμμονη με την λειτουργια της καρδιας....ψιλαφιζω την παραμικρη ενοχληση,πονο,τσιμπιμα και ολα αυτα με φοβιζουν!Ασε που συνεχως η σκεψη μου ειναι στους παλμους μου γιατι τους νιωθω εντονους & ας ειναι 75 για παραδειγμα εκεινη την ωρα.Επισης,αυτο το βασανιστικο βαρος στο στερνο δεν παει στα τσακιδια......

----------


## MARO_86

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!!ανοίγω ξανά ένα παλιό ποστ...πβς είσαστε όλοι εσείς?έχετε ξεπεράσει τις φοβιες σας??

----------


## sunset

καλησπερα!! καποτε ειχα ανοιξει αυτο το θεμα και δυστηχως ειχε απηχηση..!!εχω γραψει ενα νεο ποστ..σχετικα καλα πηγαινα εγω αλλα απο τις γιορτες των χριστουγεννων ξανακυλησα.λιγο και σημερα επαθα αρρυθμια και ταχυκαρδια μετα απο ασκηση και μου την βαρεσε λιγο.

----------


## viviann

SUNSET αφού το καταλαβαίνεις και μόνη σου οτι πέρασες περίοδο stress και να σου τώρα το κρασάρισμα του οργανισμού...μην μασάς και συνέχισε ακάθεκτη ό,τι κάνεις!! Μη το βάζεις κάτω...έχουμε συνηθίσει εμείς απο τέτοια!!!

----------


## viki_2009

Διάβασα και εγω απο την αρχή το θέμα αυτο το αξημέρωτο αυτο δύσκολο βράδυ . Υποφέρω απο αρρυθμίες χρόνια τώρα . Εξετάσεις πολλές , καρδιολόγοι περισσότεροι , το αποτέλεσμα ; Ενα πάντα . " δεν έχεις τίποτα " . Για πολυ κΑιρο υπήρξε καλούτσικα με οχι πάνω απο 2-3 ίσως και καμμία αρρυθμία την ημέρα μου . Αλλα εδω και 3 μερες με ξαναβρήκαν και κάνουν μια γενναία απόπειρα να μου κλέψουν τη χαρά την οποία είχα κατακτήσει όλο αυτο το διάστημα . Φυσικά και ολα μέσα στο μυαλό ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι και τόσο εύκολο να σταματήσουμε να σωματοποιουμε το άγχος μας . Φυσικά και με ξαναβρήκαν έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να μου δείξουν οτι ποτε δεν θα πάψουν μα μου δείχνουνε την δύναμη τους , είμαι μικρη μπροστά τους .

----------


## nick_electro

έχω την εντύπωση ότι το 90% τον ατόμων εδώ μπερδεύει τις 
αρρυθμίες με την ταχυκαρδία.

----------


## Sosss

Εχω αισθημα παλμων,ταχυκαρδιες,εκτακτε ς και ζαλαδες κανεις αλλος;

----------


## Wtf

> Εχω αισθημα παλμων,ταχυκαρδιες,εκτακτε ς και ζαλαδες κανεις αλλος;


Εχω φιλε εγω,κανεις εξετασεις να αποκλεισεις παθολογικα αιτια και μετα να ξες ειναι ολα απο το αγχος και το στρες,οταν μας πιανουν αυτες οι φοβιες δεν αναπνεουμε καλα και αυτο εχεις αποτελεσμα και τις ζαλαδες

----------


## Wtf

> Εχω φιλε εγω,κανεις εξετασεις να αποκλεισεις παθολογικα αιτια και μετα να ξες ειναι ολα απο το αγχος και το στρες,οταν μας πιανουν αυτες οι φοβιες δεν αναπνεουμε καλα και αυτο εχεις αποτελεσμα και τις ζαλαδες


Αλλα να ξες και να εισαι ετοιμος,δε φευγει ευκολα αυτο το κολλημα,εκει που νομιζεις πως εχουν φυγει ολα αυτα ξαναερχονται απο το πουθενα,δυστυχως πρεπει να μαθεις να ζεις με αυτο και μονο τοτε θα φυγει,με υπομονη

----------


## dizzy

Παιδιά κι εγώ υποφέρω από ταχυκαρδιες(100 παλμούς ανά λεπτό σε κατάσταση χαλάρωσης), αρρυθμιες(5 την ημέρα) σύμφωνα με holter που έκανα πρόσφατα και τσιμπήματα και σφίξιμο στην καρδιά. Έχω φάει τη μισή μου ζωή στους γιατρούς. Έχω κάνει αμέτρητες εξετάσεις και μου λένε όλα καλά αλλά μου ζητάνε κι άλλες κι αυτό μου γεννα νέες αμφιβολίες. Παθαίνω συνέχεια κρίσεις πανικού κι η ζωή μου είναι μαρτύριο.Προσφατα μου είπε ένας διακεκριμένος χειρουργός ότι πάσχω από κατάθλιψη. Έχω πάει και σε ψυχίατρο και ψυχανάλυση αλλά δεν άντεξα για πολύ σε τίποτα από τα 2.Τωρα έχω χειροτερεψει και πιστεύω πλέον ότι λόγω της κατάθλιψης θα πάθω καρδιά κι αιφνίδιο θάνατο. Εννοείται για τον γάμο και τους γύρω μου έχω γίνει εξαιρετική φορτικη. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Ζαλάδες, ίλιγγους κι ασταθεια στο full επίσης. Επίσης νιώθω ότι παθαίνω μικρά σβησιματα... ειδικά πριν τον ύπνο. Είναι κάποιος/α που έχει τα ίδια και το αντιμετωπίζει καλά να με συμβουλέψει? Να προσθέσω λόγω της κατάστασης αυτής έχω κάνει 5 βιοχημικός αποβολές χωρίς παθολογικά αιτία. Έχω ανάγκη ν'ακουσω συμβουλές. Μόνο οι ομοιοπαθείς μπορείτε να με νιώσετε!

----------


## glamshine4ever

Το θέμα dizzy είναι τι ψάχνεις? μήπως τον έναν γιατρό που θα σου πει έχεις πρόβλημα έλα να κάνουμε μια εγχείρηση. Τι ζητάς? την προσοχή των γύρω σου ή να γίνεις θύμα εκμετάλλευσης ορισμένων "γιατρών" ή να μην σε λαμβάνουν σοβαρά οι γιατροί. Αφού έχεις κάνει ξανά και ξανά εξετάσεις βάλε ένα στοπ και πες αν είναι να πεθάνω ας πεθάνω θέλημα Κυρίου θα είναι και πιστεύω αν αποδεχθείς τους φόβους σου θα φύγουν όσο αντιστέκεσαι θα είναι εκεί. Μια θεία μου πήγαινε συνέχεια σε γιατρούς και ήταν τόσο ενημερωμένη που όταν είχαμε κάτι σχετικό με υγεία την περνάμε τηλέφωνο τα ήξερε όλα. Ήταν τόσο αρρωστοφοβική που πλέον οι γιατροί δεν την έπαιρναν στα σοβαρά και τελικά είχε καρκίνο και κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε να το βρει και δυστυχώς έφυγε. Είχε κάνει το ΙΚΑ της περιοχής της καθημερινή βόλτα και το πλήρωσε η καημένη με τη ζωή της. Θέλω να σου πω, πως πρέπει να χαλαρώσεις και να τη δεις αλλιώς. Ο οργανισμός μας έχει το δικαίωμα και να αγχωθεί και να πονέσει και να φρικάρει και από όλα.Το μυαλό μας είναι αυτό που πρέπει να ελέγχουμε. Αν όλη την ώρα τσεκάρεις συμπτώματα εννοείται θα αγχώνεσαι και εννοείται θα επιδεινώνονται, όχι μόνο εσύ όλοι οι άνθρωποι.

----------


## Biliskov

> Παιδιά κι εγώ υποφέρω από ταχυκαρδιες(100 παλμούς ανά λεπτό σε κατάσταση χαλάρωσης), αρρυθμιες(5 την ημέρα) σύμφωνα με holter που έκανα πρόσφατα και τσιμπήματα και σφίξιμο στην καρδιά. Έχω φάει τη μισή μου ζωή στους γιατρούς. Έχω κάνει αμέτρητες εξετάσεις και μου λένε όλα καλά αλλά μου ζητάνε κι άλλες κι αυτό μου γεννα νέες αμφιβολίες. Παθαίνω συνέχεια κρίσεις πανικού κι η ζωή μου είναι μαρτύριο.Προσφατα μου είπε ένας διακεκριμένος χειρουργός ότι πάσχω από κατάθλιψη. Έχω πάει και σε ψυχίατρο και ψυχανάλυση αλλά δεν άντεξα για πολύ σε τίποτα από τα 2.Τωρα έχω χειροτερεψει και πιστεύω πλέον ότι λόγω της κατάθλιψης θα πάθω καρδιά κι αιφνίδιο θάνατο. Εννοείται για τον γάμο και τους γύρω μου έχω γίνει εξαιρετική φορτικη. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Ζαλάδες, ίλιγγους κι ασταθεια στο full επίσης. Επίσης νιώθω ότι παθαίνω μικρά σβησιματα... ειδικά πριν τον ύπνο. Είναι κάποιος/α που έχει τα ίδια και το αντιμετωπίζει καλά να με συμβουλέψει? Να προσθέσω λόγω της κατάστασης αυτής έχω κάνει 5 βιοχημικός αποβολές χωρίς παθολογικά αιτία. Έχω ανάγκη ν'ακουσω συμβουλές. Μόνο οι ομοιοπαθείς μπορείτε να με νιώσετε!


Ακριβώς τα ίδια περνάω τον τελευταίο καιρο.. ταχυκαρδίες φουλ δυνατές, έκτακτες επίσης πολυ δυνατές, βάρος στο στήθος τσιμπήματα πόνους μούδιασμα στο σαγονι αριστερά και στο πρόσωπο, ζαλάδες. Επίσης νιώθω και αυτο πριν τον ύπνο οτι σβήνω πολλές φορές δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθω γιατι φοβάμαι οτι θα πεθάνω και Μαλιστα πηγα πρόσφατα στον καρδιολόγο και έκανα Τσεκ απ απο όλες τις εξετάσεις και τεστ κοπώσεως κ ολα.. σκέψου ειμαι 23 και εχω αυτα τα συμπτώματα.. ο γιατρος ειπε δεν εχω τιποτα και να ηρεμήσω αλλα με το παραμικρό και στα καλα καθούμενα μουδιαζει το πρόσωπο μου εχω ταχυκαρδίες κλειδώνουν τα σαγόνια μου γενικά εχω παρά πολλα τα οποία με ταλαιπωρούν αλλα εγω ειμαη φρέσκος στην φάση ακομα.. σκέψου απο το καλοκαίρι εχω συμπτώματα με την καρδιά και πηγα τωρα σε εξωτερικό καρδιολόγο. Μεχρι τωρα πήγαινα στα έκτακτα στα νοσοκομεία και κάνανε απλά εξετάσεις ρουτίνας.. δεν μου πρότεινε εμένα να παω σε ψυχολόγο η ψυχίατρο αλλα αν συνεχιστεί ετσι άσχημα η κατάσταση τοτε κατι θα πρέπει να γινει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Προσοχη οσοι παθαινετε κρισεις πανικου, να μην καλειτε το 166 και μην μπαινετε σε ασθενοφορα. Να καλειτε ραδιοταξι -σε λιγοτερο απο 10 λεπτα θα ειναι στην πορτα σας. Σε περιπτωση παλι που πανω στον πανικο μπειτε σε ασθενοφορο, φροντιστε να δωσετε 20-50 ευρω φιλοδωρημα στο πληρωμα, για να μην εξοργιστουν μαζι σας και σας δημιουργησουν προβλημα. Αν βγαινει ενας δυνατος ηλεκτρικος ηχος απο την καμπινα, μη δεχτειτε να σας μεταφερουν αν δεν τον σταματησουν. Κινδυνευει σοβαρα η ακοη σας.

----------


## vickie_victoria

Εξήγησε μας λίγο για τι να πάρουμε ταξί. Και τι ηλεκτρικός ήχος είναι αυτός?

----------


## DiSI

Παιδιά καλησπέρα... εκεί που ήμουν ξαπλωμένη, ένιωσα ξαφνικά σαν να σταματάει η καρδιά μου κ να μην μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα, κράτησε δευτερόλεπτα... το έχει πάθει κανεις;;

----------


## unknown15

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα... εκεί που ήμουν ξαπλωμένη, ένιωσα ξαφνικά σαν να σταματάει η καρδιά μου κ να μην μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα, κράτησε δευτερόλεπτα... το έχει πάθει κανεις;;


Συνέχεια όμως! Σαν να σταματάει για δευτερόλεπτα η καρδιά μου. Γενικά την έχω κοιτάξει και εκτός από ένα μικρό φύσημα που και για αυτό μου είπαν ότι είναι πολύ μικρό, δεν βρήκαν κάτι. Αλλά το παθαίνω και όρθια αυτό. Και για δευτερόλεπτα τρομάζω τόσο που πετάγομαι και κάνω απότομη κίνηση σαν να θέλω να επανέλθω

----------


## DiSI

> Συνέχεια όμως! Σαν να σταματάει για δευτερόλεπτα η καρδιά μου. Γενικά την έχω κοιτάξει και εκτός από ένα μικρό φύσημα που και για αυτό μου είπαν ότι είναι πολύ μικρό, δεν βρήκαν κάτι. Αλλά το παθαίνω και όρθια αυτό. Και για δευτερόλεπτα τρομάζω τόσο που πετάγομαι και κάνω απότομη κίνηση σαν να θέλω να επανέλθω


Έκανα καρδιογράφημα και ήταν καλό... ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι ήταν απλά μια έκτακτη συστολή με αίσθημα κενού, από το άγχος..

----------


## Nagia83

Καλησπέρα κ από μένα και... Καλή τύχη μάγκες...
Από μικρή είχα την υπόνοια ότι κάτω λάθος πάει με τη καρδιά μου κ στα 36 μου σήμερα.. Επιτέλους βγήκα αληθινή... Πήγαινα μου κάναν καρδιογραφηματα.. Holder έβαζα.. Υπέρηχος... Σε ψυχολογους
... Μου λέγαν έκτακτες κολπικες κάνεις άνευ σημασίας... Κ έτσι πορευτηκα τη ζωή ως τώρα... Με άπειρες κρίσεις πανικου..να τρέχω στα εφημερευοντα κάθε φορά κ να με γυρναν πίσω... Με την ίδια πάντα απάντηση δεν έχεις τπτ είναι φυσιολογικό... Έλα ντε που έβαλα όμως 4μερο χολντερ κ επιτέλους εκτός των εκτακτων κολπικων μου βρήκανε κ κοιλιακες έκτακτες... Κ το πιο σοβαρό... Ταχυαρρυθμια.. Κοιλιακή... Μου παν να μη κάνω γυμναστική... Να μη νευριαζω μέχρι να κάνω μαγνητική καρδιάς κ τεστ κοπώσεως... Πολύ πιθανών να κάνω κ ηλεκτροφ. Μελέτη.... Φυσικά κ έχω χεσ.... ΤΕΙ πάνω μου... Εινσι πολύ αγχώδης... Έτσι ξεκίνησα να παίρνω κ κερλον 1 τέταρτο κάθε πρωι...αλλα χωρίς ιδιαίτερα αποτελέσματα... Αναμένω να κάνω τις εξετάσεις κ να δούμε τι εινσι ακριβώς αυτό που έχω κ αν... Εύχομαι... Να θεραπεύεται... Κ να μην πάθω μια όμορφη μέρα ανακοπή... Γιατί η μορφή αρρυθμίας που έχω διάβασα εινσι η χειρότερη κ η πιο επικυνδινη... Αυτά καλό βράδυ κ κουράγιο σε όλους... Κ η αλήθεια είναι πως μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε καλύτερα απ όλους τι νιώθουμε... 36 Χρ εγώ ακούω τη καρδιά μου κ ξέρω ότι κάτι δε πάει καλά μαζί της.... Κάνεις δε με πίστευε μέχρι που.... Έγινε καταγραφεί επεισοδίου.... Εύχομαι υγεία σε όλους μας...

----------


## Antonis8

> Καλησπέρα κ από μένα και... Καλή τύχη μάγκες...
> Από μικρή είχα την υπόνοια ότι κάτω λάθος πάει με τη καρδιά μου κ στα 36 μου σήμερα.. Επιτέλους βγήκα αληθινή... Πήγαινα μου κάναν καρδιογραφηματα.. Holder έβαζα.. Υπέρηχος... Σε ψυχολογους
> ... Μου λέγαν έκτακτες κολπικες κάνεις άνευ σημασίας... Κ έτσι πορευτηκα τη ζωή ως τώρα... Με άπειρες κρίσεις πανικου..να τρέχω στα εφημερευοντα κάθε φορά κ να με γυρναν πίσω... Με την ίδια πάντα απάντηση δεν έχεις τπτ είναι φυσιολογικό... Έλα ντε που έβαλα όμως 4μερο χολντερ κ επιτέλους εκτός των εκτακτων κολπικων μου βρήκανε κ κοιλιακες έκτακτες... Κ το πιο σοβαρό... Ταχυαρρυθμια.. Κοιλιακή... Μου παν να μη κάνω γυμναστική... Να μη νευριαζω μέχρι να κάνω μαγνητική καρδιάς κ τεστ κοπώσεως... Πολύ πιθανών να κάνω κ ηλεκτροφ. Μελέτη.... Φυσικά κ έχω χεσ.... ΤΕΙ πάνω μου... Εινσι πολύ αγχώδης... Έτσι ξεκίνησα να παίρνω κ κερλον 1 τέταρτο κάθε πρωι...αλλα χωρίς ιδιαίτερα αποτελέσματα... Αναμένω να κάνω τις εξετάσεις κ να δούμε τι εινσι ακριβώς αυτό που έχω κ αν... Εύχομαι... Να θεραπεύεται... Κ να μην πάθω μια όμορφη μέρα ανακοπή... Γιατί η μορφή αρρυθμίας που έχω διάβασα εινσι η χειρότερη κ η πιο επικυνδινη... Αυτά καλό βράδυ κ κουράγιο σε όλους... Κ η αλήθεια είναι πως μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε καλύτερα απ όλους τι νιώθουμε... 36 Χρ εγώ ακούω τη καρδιά μου κ ξέρω ότι κάτι δε πάει καλά μαζί της.... Κάνεις δε με πίστευε μέχρι που.... Έγινε καταγραφεί επεισοδίου.... Εύχομαι υγεία σε όλους μας...





Τι συμπτώματα είχες?


Με το τετραήμερο χόλτερ μπορούσες να κάνεις και μπάνιο; (ρωτάω γιατί εγώ έχω βάλει ως τώρα τρία χόλτερ (24ώρα) και δεν την πάλευα καθόλου έστω και 24 ώρες να μην μπω στο ντους, θα ήθελα κι εγώ να κάνω τετραήμερο μπας και πιάσει κάτι, αλλά φοβάμαι πως θα ταλαιωρηθώ πολύ. Μου είχαν κάνει και δερματίτιδα τα καλώδια.

----------


## Nagia83

Καλησπέρα φυσικά κ. Ήθελα κ γω να κάνω μπάνιο κ με εξυναν τα σημεία που ήταν τα αυτοκόλλητα... Μπάνιο έκανα τοπικά κ λουζομουν κανονικά... Κάνεις υπομονή... Δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση... Καλύτερα λίγες μέρες με απλυσια... Παρά χρόνια με την αγωνία κ τα ερωτηματικά... Αν έχεις πρόβλημα θα κάνεις υπομονή το χολντερ είναι το λιγότερο κ πιο ανώδυνο κατά τη γνώμη μου που μπορείς να κάνεις... Εγώ τώρα έχω να κάνω μαγνητική τεστ κοπωσεως κ θεέ μου εύχομαι να μη χρειαστεί να κάνω ablation γιατί κ αυτό μου είπε ότι μετέπειτα ισως χρειαστει...
Συμπτώματα... Ο καθένας τα εκφράζει με το τρόπο του... Κλωτσιά στη καρδιά α το πω σταμάτημα κ μετά ένα δυνατό χτυπο... Ένα πνίξιμο στο λαιμό? 
Όταν έρχεται η ταχυαρρυθμια όμως είναι αυτό επί 10 κ νιώθεις ότι η καρδιά μπερδεύει τόσο τουελε χτύπους εκείνα τα 5...6 δευτερόλεπτα... Που θα σκάσει...

----------

